# Our Mad Gay Disneyland Wedding Journal - Recaps Start on Pg. 19



## kingLouiethe1

So I am taking a page out the Wedding section and decided to start a journal of this crazy little endeavor we are going to embark on. 

So we'll start from the beginning because it gets more complicated when you start things from the end. We met May 23, 2004 at a bar in Long Beach, CA called the Mineshaft (someday I will open a Victorian tea room and call it The Mineshaft). It was pride weekend so the bar scene was pretty happening. 

We met in the smoking patio and it was love at first sight (corny as it may sound, it really was). For the next 3 hours it was like we were the only two people in the world, except for the people that were still trying to pick up on my man despite my having his total attention. Someone went so far as to bring him a drink, he said thanks and turned right back to me. He's definitely the good-looking one  






Flash forward four years to May 23, 2008. We're having a very nice romantic anniversary dinner at the Napa Rose in Disney's Grand Californian Hotel. Our entrees have just been cleared and we're waiting for dessert, he's holding my hand and he slips this ring on my finger









Then he started to say something about the pharaohs blah blah blah, it all just melded into mush in my mind. I don't remember a thing about dessert, it looked delicious, but I can't remember eating it. I can't recall ever being in such a dazed state. 

All I could say was, "you know it's customary to wait for a person to say yes before you put the ring on their finger." He said he knew what my answer was going to be so he didn't have to ask the question. 

Ok, so this is a particularly long post so I will end it and continue with more Disneyland wedding details in the very near future. I have so much pent up energy and excitement and this gives me a place to put it all


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> So we'll start from the beginning because it gets more complicated when you start things from the end.



Take it from me, it's no picnic starting a planning journal from the middle, either!   

Louie, I'm so happy for you!  You're a cute couple!  And you're BOTH the good looking ones!

You're engagement story is so romantic!  

Once again, congratulations.

Rob


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Seriously romantic! Looking forward to reading more of the thoughts you wish to share!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh another wedding shower for Wally to plan!

Remember West Coast/DisneyLAND themes this time!

Which one of you guys is which?  Your *both* good looking.

And just look Rosie....you have a wedding close enough for you to crash!

(Do you guys like the Chicken Dance?)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh another wedding shower for Wally to plan!
> 
> Remember West Coast/DisneyLAND themes this time!
> 
> Which one of you guys is which?  Your *both* good looking.
> 
> And just look Rosie....you have a wedding close enough for you to crash!
> 
> (Do you guys like the Chicken Dance?)



Thanks guys  

I'm the one in the front, you can't tell but he's about half a foot taller than me, and I don't have the beard anymore. Its too bad too, made me feel muy butch. 

I think we will skip the chicken dance, we've never done the chicken dance, we're mexican. We do do a money dance, where everyone dances with the bride and groom and pins money on them, I am looking forward to that  

We also do this thing where everyone holds hands in a chain and then goes around the room, its like a kids game. Its weird but fun!

more details to follow! 

BTW, I asked him the next day what he was saying and his line was that the pharaohs started putting rings on the second finger of the left hand because they believed that the vein in that finger went straight to the heart, and that's why we wear our rings there today


----------



## Disney_Villain

Thanks for sharing your important Disney wedding moment!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> We do do a money dance, where everyone dances with the bride and groom and pins money on them, I am looking forward to that.




And you dont think the afternoon crowd will hijack your thread?


----------



## rpmdfw

Of course!  But they'll be respectful and let it be what it needs to be too.

I speak from experience.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Of course!  But they'll be respectful and let it be what it needs to be too.
> 
> I speak from experience.



I give it till 3:00 PM EST tomorrow to get real _tres risque_!


----------



## minicoopercraig

I'm with you on this one Mike...

Muy Congrats on the engagment/wedding, I'm happy for you.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> I give it till 3:00 PM EST tomorrow to get real _tres risque_!



I think after the scolding from the moderators everyone is sticking to deux risque.

I don't mind the interruptions, its good to keep my ego in check. I think you'll find I'm one of my favorite subjects to talk about, and now back to me:

Well very shortly after the proposal the new fiance and I went into Disneyland to watch the firewoks and it was then that he suggested we have a Disney Fairy Tale Wedding.  Having been a Disney freak my whole life I jumped all over the idea. Apparently he said my sister and I had been ogling the DFTW display at the Grand California Hotel, and that sounds like just the sort of thing I would have been doing. 

So for our initial planning session we went to the planner and she showed us some of our options, and Disneyland does not have the same amount of options you all have at Disney World. There are two places to have a ceremony, and one of them is closed until some construction work is done, so we got the Rose Garden at the Disneyland Hotel.










Followed by a cocktail reception on the Grand Lawn





and Finally our reception in the Sleeping Beauty Pavilion









We fell in love with this room when we saw it. It has high ceilings and long hallway that leads into it. Everything else they showed us looked too much like hotel conference rooms, and it just wasn't what we wanted. The only problem is the room maximum is 120, and we're quickly reaching it. To think we thought we were going to cap it at 60 

Before we had even gone to meet with our planner we had already chosen the cake, I loved it when I saw it, and the Fiance went along with it too.





Since we are having a Mad Hatter cake we thought it would be fun to run with the Mad Tea Party Theme. We want everything to be bright and fun and want everyone to have a good time. 

For centerpieces we are thinking of using Disney Snowglobes along with teapot and teacup flower arrangements.








But using brighter colors like this





That's pretty much where we're at for now. I am waiting for our contract to arrive so that we can get the Disney folk the info for the save the dates. I'm so proud because I already have over half of my addresses compiled.


----------



## IndyBride

Yay for Disneyland Weddings!!!!!!! The pavilllion is beautiful! My DF had his heart set on the Grand though so we are celebrating in one of the conference looking rooms as you call them! I like the tea pot center peices. My STD's just went out from Disney. They are printed in Orlando! Isn't that funny? I can't wait to see more of your plans!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

NICE! I love the teapots! The Sleeping Beauty room is beautiful. Doesn't come across as a conference room at all.

Will start sending pixie dust for perfect weather for the outdoor portions of your day!


----------



## ConcKahuna

kingLouiethe1 said:


> and now back to me:



Where's the Tag Fairy at??  

Great posts!!  I cant see most of the photos 'cause I'm at work and all, and the company has whatever site you use blocked, but I cant wait to see them at home!


----------



## rpmdfw

They're facebook photos.  I can't see them either! 

But from the sounds of things it's going to be fantastic!

I can sympathize with the ever growing guest list.  It's difficult to keep it to a reasonable amount.  (And just wait until the DIS bunch starts threatening to crash your wedding!  That'll give you night terrors!   )

I also completely agree about not wanting to go into a hotel ballroom, too.  That's why we're in the Atlantic Dance Hall.

I love this!  It's great to have another perspective on this whole process.  I think it's fascinating to see the different choices.  Sort of a "what ours COULD have been" if we'd done things differently.  Plus the differences caused by Disneyland versus WDW.

It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> They're facebook photos.  I can't see them either!
> 
> But from the sounds of things it's going to be fantastic!



Well Darn! I will switch them over to photobucket photos since I had not thought that you would have to be a facebook member to see them, or I also know lots of workplaces block facebook. I don't like it when companies interfere with our god given right to goof-off.



IndyBride said:


> Yay for Disneyland Weddings!!!!!!! The pavilllion is beautiful! My DF had his heart set on the Grand though so we are celebrating in one of the conference looking rooms as you call them! I like the tea pot center peices. My STD's just went out from Disney. They are printed in Orlando! Isn't that funny? I can't wait to see more of your plans!



Ha! I'm sorry I didn't mean to knock the rooms, they are really nice looking, just still boxy. I just felt that a room like that really requires a lot more decoration to get the feel right, the pavilion requires very little. 

I know what you mean though, we really like the Grand too, we got engaged at the Napa Rose there, if you've never been you should definitely treat yourself. It's one of the most gorgeous hotels I have ever seen.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

So I was thinking of room decorations and I thought it would be cool to use paper lanterns in addition to the draping, and it might look something like this.


----------



## rpmdfw

I like that!

And thanks for switching over the photos!  It all looks as good as i thought it would!


----------



## TinkerChelle

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I think after the scolding from the moderators everyone is sticking to deux risque.
> 
> I don't mind the interruptions, its good to keep my ego in check. I think you'll find I'm one of my favorite subjects to talk about, and now back to me:



 You Rock!

So jealous another disney wedding being planned!  Looks like so much fun.


----------



## TinkerChelle

kingLouiethe1 said:


> So I was thinking of room decorations and I thought it would be cool to use paper lanterns in addition to the draping, and it might look something like this.



I love your color scheme-the cake, flowers and lanterns!  I would never have thought to use such bold colors but it is Fabulous.  Will the Mad Hatter be in attendance?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

TinkerChelle said:


> I love your color scheme-the cake, flowers and lanterns!  I would never have thought to use such bold colors but it is Fabulous.  Will the Mad Hatter be in attendance?



Well that and we're putting all the women in our wedding party in lime or emerald green dresses, they'll look great with their bright bouquets. 

I love the Mad Hatter in the movie and the book, but the one at Disneyland not so much. We were thinking of having Mickey and Minnie stop in for cake cutting, maybe Alice, but I think face characters are more expensive. My friend who used to work at Disney told me those face characters make pretty good money, its gotta be painful to smile like that all the time,


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I love the Mad Hatter in the movie and the book, but the one at Disneyland not so much.




That's too bad.  There are a couple of Mad Hatters here at WDW that are AMAZING!  Have the voice and mannersims down perfectly.


----------



## IndyBride

I know quite a few brides that have gone or are going to do the mad hatter/wonderland theme. It can get pretty pricey to have all those laterns put up! But it would look really great over the dance floor.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

IndyBride said:


> I know quite a few brides that have gone or are going to do the mad hatter/wonderland theme. It can get pretty pricey to have all those laterns put up! But it would look really great over the dance floor.



Well it's just an idea right now. Val have you heard what their policy is on decorations? Do they have to put up all those things like the ceiling draping or can an outside person come in and do it?

On a separate note I know I was talking about photographers on another thread and I think I have fallen in love with this womans work. 

http://skyebluphotography.com/sbmain/


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Very nice photography! Must admit, the dress on the first bride is not something I can say I like. Borderline tacky. No matter! The photographer's work is the point.

I love the perspective of so many of the shots. They are artistic, yet capture the moment for eternity also. More than a simple recording of events.

You'll have a beautiful photo "album" for your memories.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Very nice photography! Must admit, the dress on the first bride is not something I can say I like. Borderline tacky. No matter! The photographer's work is the point.
> 
> I love the perspective of so many of the shots. They are artistic, yet capture the moment for eternity also. More than a simple recording of events.
> 
> You'll have a beautiful photo "album" for your memories.



Thanks  I really hope she is available and also that I like her and vice versa. 

I had not noticed the dress until you pointed it out, but since you mentioned it it does look like the curtains in my room. I don't think they're tacky curtains, but if I were to make them into a dress they could be.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Yes! Curtains (regardless of what Scarlett though) do NOT make dresses, wedding or otherwise. 

Her work is wonderful though, tacky brides aside. LOL!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Yes! Curtains (regardless of what Scarlett though) do NOT make dresses, wedding or otherwise.
> 
> Her work is wonderful though, tacky brides aside. LOL!



Scarlett was FIERCE in that green velvet dress, though!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

A velvet dress in Georgia? She wasn't fierce, she was melting! LOL!  Don't forget the rooster tail feather that decorated her bonnet too. 

Ah, my kinda' woman that Scarlett!

Jaysus! Here we go. Derailing another thread! STOP IT!!!

OK, quick! Back to wedding planning!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> A velvet dress in Georgia? She wasn't fierce, she was melting! LOL!  Don't forget the rooster tail feather that decorated her bonnet too.
> 
> Ah, my kinda' woman that Scarlett!
> 
> Jaysus! Here we go. Derailing another thread! STOP IT!!!
> 
> OK, quick! Back to wedding planning!



Oh, please!  Mike was betting that this thread would be hijacked by 3pm on the 12th!  I think we've done pretty darned well keeping on topic here!


----------



## IndyBride

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well it's just an idea right now. Val have you heard what their policy is on decorations? Do they have to put up all those things like the ceiling draping or can an outside person come in and do it?
> 
> On a separate note I know I was talking about photographers on another thread and I think I have fallen in love with this womans work.
> 
> http://skyebluphotography.com/sbmain/



Great photography! I love the style. As far as decorations: they don't promise to touch anything you haven't bought from them. SO- many Disneyland Brides hire a day of coordinator to take care of all that stuff. I have heard conflicting info: some Brides had family running around getting stuff done at the last minute and others were lucky and Disney did it all. You could very easily hire someone to come in and do it.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

IndyBride said:


> Great photography! I love the style. As far as decorations: they don't promise to touch anything you haven't bought from them. SO- many Disneyland Brides hire a day of coordinator to take care of all that stuff. I have heard conflicting info: some Brides had family running around getting stuff done at the last minute and others were lucky and Disney did it all. You could very easily hire someone to come in and do it.



Cool, these are all details I am still eager to work out, but I haven't gotten our contract yet. Its only been a week, but I want it now!

By the way guys feel free to hijack away, I have 11 months until the wedding and need to keep myself amused until then.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Cool, these are all details I am still eager to work out, but I haven't gotten our contract yet. Its only been a week, but I want it now!




Just wait.  If you think waiting for the contract is bad, waiting for the BEO is worse!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Well, we are going to march ourselves down to the auditorium in West Hollywood tomorrow and get legally married. 

Even though we have been planning our wedding for the day after our anniversary next year there is no way we would run the risk of a ballot initiative changing the state constitution passing in November. I was going to wait until October but the Fiance is really excited about doing it on the day it becomes legal to do so, and it will be a historic day!

I'm kind of torn about the whole thing. I am excited to be married, but I'm not thrilled about having to push up my timeline because it may not be legal to marry when I want to get married. It feels unfair, but at least once we are married it can't be taken away from us.

So don't throw any rice yet! I am considering tomorrow to be our civil union and our wedding next year to be our spiritual union, and that's the one that really matters to me.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well, we are going to march ourselves down to the auditorium in West Hollywood tomorrow and get legally married.
> 
> Even though we have been planning our wedding for the day after our anniversary next year there is no way we would run the risk of a ballot initiative changing the state constitution passing in November. I was going to wait until October but the Fiance is really excited about doing it on the day it becomes legal to do so, and it will be a historic day!
> 
> I'm kind of torn about the whole thing. I am excited to be married, but I'm not thrilled about having to push up my timeline because it may not be legal to marry when I want to get married. It feels unfair, but at least once we are married it can't be taken away from us.
> 
> So don't throw any rice yet! I am considering tomorrow to be our civil union and our wedding next year to be our spiritual union, and that's the one that really matters to me.



Go for it!  A LOT of couples who do Disney weddings get the legal part out of the way first.  It'll let you focus on the fun stuff in May.

p.s.  I'm Jealous!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Go for it!  A LOT of couples who do Disney weddings get the legal part out of the way first.  It'll let you focus on the fun stuff in May.
> 
> p.s.  I'm Jealous!



You should be jealous   but we should all be upset  

You and Scott have a good and real thing going and there's no reason you shouldn't be able to be married as well. But change is coming!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You should be jealous   but we should all be upset
> 
> You and Scott have a good and real thing going and there's no reason you shouldn't be able to be married as well. But change is coming!



Yep.  But we decided not to wait for the change before we protect ourselves legally (seeing the lawyer on Thursday) or before throwing the party (a.k.a. "Our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding")

In our own way, we're doing our part by putting names and faces on the struggle for gay marraige equality.  Maybe our friends and family are already supporters, but a lot of other people have or will come in contact with us because of this, and perhaps just by being ourselves, we can make it a less scary thing for someone else.  

How are we fighting against the gay marraige ban amendment in Florida?  We getting married!


----------



## JohnZ46

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well, we are going to march ourselves down to the auditorium in West Hollywood tomorrow and get legally married.
> 
> Even though we have been planning our wedding for the day after our anniversary next year there is no way we would run the risk of a ballot initiative changing the state constitution passing in November. I was going to wait until October but the Fiance is really excited about doing it on the day it becomes legal to do so, and it will be a historic day!
> 
> *I'm kind of torn about the whole thing. I am excited to be married, but I'm not thrilled about having to push up my timeline because it may not be legal to marry when I want to get married. It feels unfair, but at least once we are married it can't be taken away from us.*
> 
> So don't throw any rice yet! I am considering tomorrow to be our civil union and our wedding next year to be our spiritual union, and that's the one that really matters to me.





We feel the same. I would rather do it on my own timeline, but I'll have to accept the opportunity as is.


BTW, I LOVE the Mad Hatter Tea Party theme. My dream wedding would be to get married while riding the tea cups during fireworks.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Congratulations King Louie! {{{hugs}}} It is wonderful that you are able to marry the man of your dreams.    Your wedding reception will be all the more sweeter for the marrying, eh?


----------



## OrlandoMike

So we can keep a secret!  Any pics?

Congrats!  (throwing rice)


----------



## NikkiPants

Wicked cute!!!
I love it.
AAAAAND my fiance and I are getting married in Disney World aaaaaand we want a Mad Hatter theme, too!
OMGZ.
I like reading everyones planning journalsss.  Way too awesome.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Thanks guys for all of your warm wishes! I just realized I let the husband take the camera with him. I will post some pics of the big day soon, hopefully this weekend.

Wow, we're husbands! Even though I was not crazy about the whole thing at first, being in West Hollywood today (the county recorders opened up a special satellite location to perform weddings for the next two weeks in West Hollywood) being surrounded by so much love and excitement made it a very special day. 

It was so hard not to cry, and I'm sure I shed a tear or two, watching people who had been together for 20 years finally be able to get married. The look of joy on their faces should be enough to melt the hearts of even the most stubborn opponents. I will post more details when I post pictures later in the week, but let me just say that today was a wonderful day and I just wanted to share that with all of you and with all the world!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Too much excitement and too many good things going on today. I finally got my Disney contract, but only after I got a call from our wedding coordinator. She said to disregard this contract and that she was sending me a second one because apparently Disney has changed the verbiage on the contracts. I will wait for the new contract to see specifically what is different, but she did tell me that they are now no longer requiring a marriage license from anyone to get married at the happiest place on earth, and that we .

Also the fiance and I met with a florist tonight to talk about our plans. I know him because we went out for a short while many moons ago, and  I also know the quality of his work is outstanding. I'm excited to hear what he may come up with for our theme. I sent him this picture as a possibility for centerpieces, only with more color. By having tall centerieces we could keep the cost down by not having to hang draping or lanterns from the ceiling, but still have a very wow factor.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Wow, we're husbands! Even though I was not crazy about the whole thing at first, being in West Hollywood today (the county recorders opened up a special satellite location to perform weddings for the next two weeks in West Hollywood) being surrounded by so much love and excitement made it a very special day.
> 
> It was so hard not to cry, and I'm sure I shed a tear or two, watching people who had been together for 20 years finally be able to get married. The look of joy on their faces should be enough to melt the hearts of even the most stubborn opponents. I will post more details when I post pictures later in the week, but let me just say that today was a wonderful day and I just wanted to share that with all of you and with all the world!



I'm getting all teary eyed just reading this!  I'm so happy for you!  And wish we could have been there, too!



kingLouiethe1 said:


> By having tall centerieces we could keep the cost down by not having to hang draping or lanterns from the ceiling, but still have a very wow factor.




"Wow factor"?  You can say THAT again!  Those are AWESOME!


----------



## IndyBride

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Thanks guys for all of your warm wishes! I just realized I let the husband take the camera with him. I will post some pics of the big day soon, hopefully this weekend.
> 
> Wow, we're husbands! Even though I was not crazy about the whole thing at first, being in West Hollywood today (the county recorders opened up a special satellite location to perform weddings for the next two weeks in West Hollywood) being surrounded by so much love and excitement made it a very special day.
> 
> It was so hard not to cry, and I'm sure I shed a tear or two, watching people who had been together for 20 years finally be able to get married. The look of joy on their faces should be enough to melt the hearts of even the most stubborn opponents. I will post more details when I post pictures later in the week, but let me just say that today was a wonderful day and I just wanted to share that with all of you and with all the world!




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

How incredibly exciting for you and everyone else that day! I never realized how I took it for granted that I could just get married when I wanted, to who I wanted, as many times as I wanted. I'm glad you were able to realize a dream of yours! 


Also- those center peices look so awesome! That sucks they have to send you another contract! I remember how anxious I was before they sent me mine. I know they changed some things about WDW weddings so I figured some of the changes were going to apply to the DL weddings. You should post a link to your PJ on the FAQ Disneyland thread over on the weddings board. I think your wedding is going to be FABULOUS and there are so few PJ for Disneyland weddings. You would be really helpful to others! Can't wait to hear more of your details!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

IndyBride said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> How incredibly exciting for you and everyone else that day! I never realized how I took it for granted that I could just get married when I wanted, to who I wanted, as many times as I wanted. I'm glad you were able to realize a dream of yours!
> 
> 
> Also- those center peices look so awesome! That sucks they have to send you another contract! I remember how anxious I was before they sent me mine. I know they changed some things about WDW weddings so I figured some of the changes were going to apply to the DL weddings. You should post a link to your PJ on the FAQ Disneyland thread over on the weddings board. I think your wedding is going to be FABULOUS and there are so few PJ for Disneyland weddings. You would be really helpful to others! Can't wait to hear more of your details!



Well thanks so much Val. I have posted a link to my journal in the faq and you're right, I know I was thankful for whatever information I was able to find on Disneyland weddings. It's hard to come by, we may not be as big as WDW but dangit we were here first!

I don't mind waiting for the contract, I just wanted to know our date and locations are set, its a big sigh of relief for me, now I can start booking our people. We are meeting with the photographer  on Friday night, and going to see a photo booth set-up on Saturday. 

This is one of the things I'm most excited about, we did it at my friends wedding last year and everyone had a blast.
http://www.cheesyphotobooths.com


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> going to see a photo booth set-up on Saturday.
> 
> This is one of the things I'm most excited about, we did it at my friends wedding last year and everyone had a blast.
> http://www.cheesyphotobooths.com



I think this is a VERY COOL idea!  We thought about it for our reception too, but decided to spend the money on something else.  Don't rememer what, at this point, but something else.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I think this is a VERY COOL idea!  We thought about it for our reception too, but decided to spend the money on something else.  Don't rememer what, at this point, but something else.



   Budget    

I know the feeling!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

My coworkers brought me a wedding cake today, that was very sweet of them. I don't know how excited I am about being Waldo instead of John Smith though. I mean would you rather be the kind of guy who blends into the background or an adventurer that started Native Americans on their path to casinos.


----------



## DecemberBride

kingLouiethe1 said:


> My coworkers brought me a wedding cake today, that was very sweet of them. I don't know how excited I am about being Waldo instead of John Smith though. I mean would you rather be the kind of guy who blends into the background or an adventurer that started Native Americans on their path to casinos.



Good point, but it's the thought that counts, right?  

I just read your PJ for the first time. i would like to tell you Congratulations and how you've got a voter against Amendment 2 in Florida come November. I can't wait to read how your plans all come together!


----------



## TinkerChelle

kingLouiethe1 said:


> My coworkers brought me a wedding cake today, that was very sweet of them. I don't know how excited I am about being Waldo instead of John Smith though. I mean would you rather be the kind of guy who blends into the background or an adventurer that started Native Americans on their path to casinos.



 That is too funny!  Congrats to you and your partner.   Wish we lived in CA.


----------



## NikkiPants

Those paper lanters look really cool!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Well -- I still can't tell who's who 'cause you're both good-looking. CONGRATULATIONS on finding the love of your life! 


kingLouiethe1 said:


> . He's definitely the good-looking one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash forward four years to May 23, 2008. We're having a very nice romantic anniversary dinner at the Napa Rose in Disney's Grand Californian Hotel. Our entrees have just been cleared and we're waiting for dessert, he's holding my hand and he slips this ring on my finger
> 
> Ok, so this is a particularly long post so I will end it and continue with mores Disneyland wedding details in the very near future. I have so much pent up energy and excitement and this gives me a place to put it all


----------



## SanFranciscan

I love your pictures King Louie.  I just read all of the posts here.  I was immediately concerned when I read that your wedding was 11 months away and glad to hear that you had made it legal earlier.  If the San Francisco Chronicle has its facts straight about the amendment on California's November ballot, your civil ceremony will remain legal no matter what happens after the election.  According to the newspaper, there is no clause in the amendment that would change the outcome of same-sex marriages performed before the election.  

I hope your wedding is lovely.  Are you planning to have children?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

SanFranciscan said:


> I love your pictures King Louie.  I just read all of the posts here.  I was immediately concerned when I read that your wedding was 11 months away and glad to hear that you had made it legal earlier.  If the San Francisco Chronicle has its facts straight about the amendment on California's November ballot, your civil ceremony will remain legal no matter what happens after the election.  According to the newspaper, there is no clause in the amendment that would change the outcome of same-sex marriages performed before the election.
> 
> I hope your wedding is lovely.  Are you planning to have children?



Thanks SF   From all the research the we've done (ok all the research the fiance has done, I've been busy looking at florists) it looks like no matter what happens in November our marriage will still be legal. Even though I know there is  a chance that this amendment may pass I feel that the probability is that the people of California will turn it down. I really think it's going to work in our advantage that there is a presidential election going on as well. 

As far as children, I would have to say no. My outlook on that might change someday, but I doubt it will. I have a two year old niece and she is all the kid I need. We get to have a good time, but when it's time to change her diaper she goes back to grandma or mommy.


----------



## NikkiPants

CONGRAATS!
How's married life going?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

NikkiPants said:


> CONGRAATS!
> How's married life going?



Thanks, so far married life is good, though technically we're not really living the married life. I will consider us married when I get cake and possibly the chicken dance


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Thanks, so far married life is good, though technically we're not really living the married life. I will consider us married when I get cake and possibly the chicken dance



  Oh, no!  You mentioned the deaded chicken dance!

Now, you're in for it!


----------



## wallyb

*Hey congrats on the nuptials.*  
I live in Ma. - been *"legally"* married 4 years.
But we've been together much longer that that.

Now why do you think *this* wedding thread say right on track -
while "the other one" thrashes and staggers around like a drunken monkey?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Hey congrats on the nuptials.*
> I live in Ma. - been *"legally"* married 4 years.
> But we've been together much longer that that.
> 
> Now why do you think *this* wedding thread say right on track -
> while "the other one" thrashes and staggers around like a drunken monkey?



Well I didn't want to say it but I would venture it's because Rob's a communist and deep down we're all still holding a little cold war grudge.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I didn't want to say it but I would venture it's because Rob's a communist and deep down we're all still holding a little cold war grudge.



I can honestly say, I've never been accused of being a commie before.  

Pink.  Just not PINKO!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Well I didn't want to say it but I would venture it's because Rob's a communist and deep down we're all still holding a little cold war grudge.



I do believe you're correct kind sir.
Perhaps that is the crux of the divergence of the two threads.  
*This one - civil and welcoming *



*the other - oppressive and chaotic*.


.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I do believe you're correct kind sir.
> Perhaps that is the crux of the divergence of the two threads.
> *This one - civil and welcoming *
> 
> 
> 
> *the other - oppressive and chaotic*.
> 
> 
> .



We'll see how civil and welcoming it is around here when wallyb starts making his "suggestions".  

That'll be the true test.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We'll see how civil and welcoming it is around here when wallyb starts making his "suggestions".
> 
> That'll be the true test.



Well - I'd be glad to assist - if recruited.
But it would appear noble *kingLouiethe1* does not require collaboration
I bow to you *kingLouiethe1*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I do believe you're correct kind sir.
> Perhaps that is the crux of the divergence of the two threads.
> *This one - civil and welcoming *
> 
> 
> 
> *the other - oppressive and chaotic*.
> 
> 
> .



I love all of god's creatures, great and small  

Maybe I will post a poll and let people suggest cake flavors...

Take Note Rob, life is a popularity contest and I'm gonna be the prom queen!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> My coworkers brought me a wedding cake today, that was very sweet of them. I don't know how excited I am about being Waldo instead of John Smith though. I mean would you rather be the kind of guy who blends into the background or an adventurer that started Native Americans on their path to casinos.



But Waldo's holding all the PRESENTS!!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I love all of god's creatures, great and small
> 
> Maybe I will post a poll and let people suggest cake flavors...
> 
> Take Note Rob, life is a popularity contest and I'm gonna be the prom queen!



You go right ahead.

I'm popular with Scott and Tolliver.  That's all I need.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You go right ahead.
> I'm popular with Scott and Tolliver.  That's all I need.



Oh we love you!  
You're like family to us  ... and you gatta love your family...
No matter how stubborn, obstinate, obstructionist, close-minded, walled off, they may be.
*Still* - with the love


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I'm popular with Scott and Tolliver.  That's all I need.


 
If I met Tolliver I could turn him against you in 5 minutes. I can't speak for Scott, I'm done with that sort of trouble. Repeat 1000 times...

I will not be a homewrecker. 
I will not be a homewrecker.
I will not be a homewrecker.
I will not be a homewrecker.
I will not be a homewrecker.


----------



## rosiep

Are they picking on you today Rob? Cause if they are I'll beat them with a stick!

(unless of course they turn around and pick on me..then I'm all for picking on _YOU_)


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Are they picking on you today Rob? Cause if they are I'll beat them with a stick!
> 
> (unless of course they turn around and pick on me..then I'm all for picking on _YOU_)



Don't exert yourself to much with that stick rosie
you know how gassy you are.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Don't exert yourself to much with that stick rosie
> you know how gassy you are.



          

Sorry Rosie, I know you washed my pants yesterday but that was pretty good.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Don't exert yourself to much with that stick rosie
> you know how gassy you are.





kingLouiethe1 said:


> Sorry Rosie, I know you washed my pants yesterday but that was pretty good.



Are you starting in with me today????? For that you both get the stick and the gas!!!!! Sort of like the Wicked Witch of the East....


----------



## rosiep

Wally! Do you see what you started????


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally! Do you see what you started????



*Well if you just took your dang meds 
this whole thing would blow over!*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Well if you just took your dang meds
> this whole thing would blow over!*



Let's have a be nice to Rosie day cuz she's been such a sweetheart. If we have the time or desire tomorrow can be be nice to Wally day, or Sloppy Joe Day, maybe we should take a poll . . .


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Let's have a be nice to Rosie day


I'm not buying into another sham holiday - unless it's a payed day off.



kingLouiethe1 said:


> cuz she's been such a sweetheart.



She's more like a...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kingLouiethe1 said:


> If we have the time or desire tomorrow can be be nice to Wally day



I vote YES!  



kingLouiethe1 said:


> or Sloppy Joe Day, maybe we should take a poll . . .



Do I know this guy?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Do I know this guy?



I once knew a fellow named Joseph that was a bit slovenly.  Is that him?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> She's more like a...



I don't know how you knew, but those are my favorites.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I don't know how you knew, but those are my favorites.



Me too - those and Starburst - and Jolly Ranchers


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Me too - those and Starburst - and Jolly Ranchers


 
We are candy soulmates, it would never work out between us, we'd get way too fat.


----------



## rpmdfw

So, you're saying that you're both TARTS!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> So, you're saying that you're both TARTS!



I'll take it.




Hi ... I'm wallyB ... and I am a tart.

The first step is admitting it.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Well if you just took your dang meds
> this whole thing would blow over!*



Ok Wally! That did it..you now owe me a computer monitor and keyboard..mine has coffee spewed all over it!

King Louie is my hero    
you on the other hand are a dawg!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Ok Wally! That did it..you now owe me a computer monitor and keyboard..mine has coffee spewed all over it!
> 
> King Louie is my hero
> you on the other hand are a dawg!



Oh dear.  Wait until she sees the virtual shower.


----------



## rosiep

I just found that...

Wally just how much are you going to milk that graphic???

YAWN


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I just found that...
> 
> Wally just how much are you going to milk that graphic???
> 
> YAWN



Milk the goat? What!?!
I'm *NOT* milking the goat?
You brought him - as that old Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young song goes-
Milk the one your with.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Ok, so I've been thinking about invitations and getting those out. So I'm thinking about types  of invitations and I'm a pretty crafty kinda guy with the scrapbooking and the cardmaking when I give myself time for it, which is not too often lately. I was thinking of using something like this:






to make something like this





but more in keeping with our theme. However I also thought that since we are having our wedding at the Disneyland hotel I thought we could do something fitting with that locale, not necessarily tied to our theme, but just Disney in general. The nice thing about these is that  I would save myself some work and that they are actually not too expensive.


----------



## IndyBride

Did you look at cardsandpockets for the first one? I really liked them, very fast on my samples but decided I don't have the energy to make all the invites. Where are your second ones from? I really like the castle invites. I don't know how familiar you are with the brides on the wedding boards but Caryn (Caryndisneydiva) ordered her's through impressions and hated them. Party City has Disney invites as well that look good. You might want to check them out, I haven't actually seen them just pics.


----------



## rosiep

I have 2 cents today...would you like it?
I adore the first set. Something about the tiered pockets sends me. The other two are nice as well...but being the slave driver I am (you said they were a lot of work)  I pick Door#1!


----------



## NikkiPants

I love the first ones!  They're so neat!  I can see where you'd want to stick with your theme, though.  And both the Mickey head and the castle invitations are really adorable, too.  But those pockets are just so cute!  Hmm...decisions, decisions!


----------



## turkygurl

I know the first ones are a lot of work, but they look so nice, and different.  It's not the same invitation that people have gotten before and you would get to put your time and love into each one.  That's special.  I had my invites printed up but I learned calligraphy and hand addressed each one, with inner envelopes.  It took me over a month to get them all finished, (181 invites), but I had so much positive feedback about how beautiful they were, that it made the hard work worth it.


----------



## rpmdfw

I'm on the other end of the spectrum here.  EASY MEANS GOOD!  

We ordered ours from an online invitation company, reviewed the proofs, approved them and done.  Then we folded them up, printed the envelopes, stuffed them and stamped them.

As easy as possible.

And we've gotten nothing but comments on how nice they are.  

My take on it is, there will be loads of other things to stress over.  Why make this one more.

But that's just me.


----------



## rosiep

I just want to clarify: If it were _me_...I'd take the easy way out for sure. I am lazy...however since it's someone else's party...well then I'm all for the hard ones.


----------



## turkygurl

I compromised and did it 50/50.  Printed, but I hand addressed.  It was what I wanted to do.  

In hindsight we should have taken the money and run, but it was a nice day even with all the stress.  Flowers weren't quite right, my zipper broke on my dress, Mike's grandpa had a heart attack on the morning of the rehearsal while we were all having breakfast together, wedding kicked off 20 min late thanks to a late groomsman, my sister left the ring back in the dressing room and another groomsman had to book it while the mother's were being escorted down the isle, etc.  It's laughable now, but I didn't see the humor in our comedy of errors at the time.

We've talked about having a small renewal of vows ceremony at WDW on our 10th anniversary.  This time, the guest list is in OUR control.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> I compromised and did it 50/50.  Printed, but I hand addressed.  It was what I wanted to do.
> 
> In hindsight we should have taken the money and run, but it was a nice day even with all the stress.  Flowers weren't quite right, my zipper broke on my dress, Mike's grandpa had a heart attack on the morning of the rehearsal while we were all having breakfast together, wedding kicked off 20 min late thanks to a late groomsman, my sister left the ring back in the dressing room and another groomsman had to book it while the mother's were being escorted down the isle, etc.  It's laughable now, but I didn't see the humor in our comedy of errors at the time.
> 
> We've talked about having a small renewal of vows ceremony at WDW on our 10th anniversary.  This time, the guest list is in OUR control.



You have NO IDEA how much better this makes me feel.  Thanks!


----------



## rosiep

I just wanted to point out what a tame bunch we are without you-know-who
around!


----------



## turkygurl

When we have our renewal, we'll be in complete charge of EVERY detail, and we will tailor the event to be a party that WE can enjoy, not a big showy mess that our parents' friends will enjoy.  It's kind of sad that after 7 years, the memories of that day that stick in my mind the most are getting sewn into my dress by my mom's best friend, and eating meatballs (first food that day aside from the ONE bite of wedding cake) out of a jar with my bare hands when we finally settled in at the B&B around 10pm that night (wedding was at 2).  Just take the good with the crazy and try to enjoy it all.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Very cool, thanks everyone for all the feedback! You guys are the best and this way I don't drive my friends batty talking about a wedding they're already sick of hearing about.



IndyBride said:


> Did you look at cardsandpockets for the first one? I really liked them, very fast on my samples but decided I don't have the energy to make all the invites. Where are your second ones from? I really like the castle invites. I don't know how familiar you are with the brides on the wedding boards but Caryn (Caryndisneydiva) ordered her's through impressions and hated them. Party City has Disney invites as well that look good. You might want to check them out, I haven't actually seen them just pics.



Wow, I asked for samples from Impressions, I will have to read her journal and see what the deal was. I may check party city, but I will definitely get samples from cardsandpockets.
The two I showed are from paper-source.com and they have a physical location near me, however the folders you sent me are a bit cheaper! I figure I have 10 months and not too much wedding related things to do right now, so it might be good for me to keep myself busy.



rosiep said:


> I have 2 cents today...would you like it?
> I adore the first set. Something about the tiered pockets sends me. The other two are nice as well...but being the slave driver I am (you said they were a lot of work)  I pick Door#1!



I'll get you a whip  



turkygurl said:


> I know the first ones are a lot of work, but they look so nice, and different.  It's not the same invitation that people have gotten before and you would get to put your time and love into each one.  That's special.  I had my invites printed up but I learned calligraphy and hand addressed each one, with inner envelopes.  It took me over a month to get them all finished, (181 invites), but I had so much positive feedback about how beautiful they were, that it made the hard work worth it.



I really like the idea of something that I put a bit of myself into, and I know many of my friends will appreciate it, but I'm also wondering how much attention the majority of people would pay.



rpmdfw said:


> I'm on the other end of the spectrum here.  EASY MEANS GOOD!
> 
> As easy as possible.
> 
> And we've gotten nothing but comments on how nice they are.
> 
> My take on it is, there will be loads of other things to stress over.  Why make this one more.



All valid points, and I was also arguing that side of the conversation with myself.



rpmdfw said:


> You have NO IDEA how much better this makes me feel.  Thanks!



I'm actually hoping my wedding disasters will make for good stories! As long as there are no broken limbs or fatalities I think I will be ok!



rosiep said:


> I just wanted to point out what a tame bunch we are without you-know-who
> around!



Voldemort?



turkygurl said:


> When we have our renewal, we'll be in complete charge of EVERY detail, and we will tailor the event to be a party that WE can enjoy, not a big showy mess that our parents' friends will enjoy.  It's kind of sad that after 7 years, the memories of that day that stick in my mind the most are getting sewn into my dress by my mom's best friend, and eating meatballs (first food that day aside from the ONE bite of wedding cake) out of a jar with my bare hands when we finally settled in at the B&B around 10pm that night (wedding was at 2).  Just take the good with the crazy and try to enjoy it all.



I am with you on this! The great thing about having a gay wedding is that my mother (who loves my husband btw, she even cooks for him! That says a lot when you're Mexican) while accepting and loving, isn't jumping to invite everyone she knows. This is our party and we're gonna do it our way, and I'm not inviting anyone I don't want there.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I am with you on this! The great thing about having a gay wedding is that my mother (who loves my husband btw, she even cooks for him! That says a lot when you're Mexican) while accepting and loving, isn't jumping to invite everyone she knows. This is our party and we're gonna do it our way, and I'm not inviting anyone I don't want there.



Same here!  It's our party, we're throwing it, and if anybody we don't want shows up, we're throwing them out!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Same here!  It's our party, we're throwing it, and if anybody we don't want shows up, we're throwing them out!



Wally, you may want to call Logan and cancel that flight....just sayin!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Wally, you may want to call Logan and cancel that flight....just sayin!



Well - now who's going to jump out of the cake?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

So I finished our first mock up of my DIY invites. Its comes down to either these.










Or this Mickey Mouse one which is very cute and he has a bowtie!






I'm still liking the idea of making my own, but it will be a bit of work even if I have everyone get together to help. And then they will probably want to get fed, and no one is getting any alcohol until all the invites are done!


----------



## rpmdfw

Wow!

They're both great!  

I think the top one fits really well with what you're doing, though!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I like both of 'em but you know... there is just something classic (But whimsical too) about a plain white embossed mickeymouse. I'm leanin' towards #2.


----------



## IndyBride

Those look really great!!!! Wow!! It makes me think about wanting to do my own invitations again. Yes- it would be a good idea to keep any libation away anyone you want to cut a straight line!


----------



## pearlieq

Definitely the first ones.  They're such a WOW!

Congrats, by the way!


----------



## SanFranciscan

I like the first ones better.  The pictures look like illuminarias, which I think are dramatic and romantic.


----------



## turkygurl

I love the first ones.  They look amazing!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I like the classic Mickey in the bowtie. 

Dare I even say this? Many people have the unfortunate tendency to ***gasp*** THROW the invitations away after the wedding. On that note, go with classy and easy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## kingLouiethe1

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Dare I even say this? Many people have the unfortunate tendency to ***gasp*** THROW the invitations away after the wedding. On that note, go with classy and easy. {{{hugs}}}



Guilty  

I know ho much these things mean to people, but I am not one to keep everything. I keep really important things like pictures, and if any of my closest friends got married I would probably save the invitation, but all other invitations sit on my desk for a few months and go out with the next cleaning.


----------



## wallyb

The Acid Green Ones Man!


----------



## TinkerChelle

rpmdfw said:


> Same here!  It's our party, we're throwing it, and if anybody we don't want shows up, we're throwing them out!


 I thought I was invited?
 I'm counting the days!!


----------



## TinkerChelle

kingLouiethe1 said:


> So I finished our first mock up of my DIY invites. Its comes down to either these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this Mickey Mouse one which is very cute and he has a bowtie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still liking the idea of making my own, but it will be a bit of work even if I have everyone get together to help. And then they will probably want to get fed, and no one is getting any alcohol until all the invites are done!



IMO, no contest!  The green ones are gorgeous.  They are perfect for your theme.  If I got those invitations in the mail, I would be thinking that-this is going to be one super fun wedding!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

TinkerChelle said:


> IMO, no contest!  The green ones are gorgeous.  They are perfect for your theme.  If I got those invitations in the mail, I would be thinking that-this is going to be one super fun wedding!



Thanks   That seems to be the concensus so far. I think only one person on here chose the Mickey (which I personally love). I guess that's what I get for making the first ones too nice, though I did spend an awful long time creating that center part. It turns out it pays to be a graphic designer sometimes


----------



## sungela

Ohmygod, the green ones are awesome!  I'm a big fan of the color palette so far (mostly because it's the same one we had).  People might not appreciate or save wedding invitations, but they do set the tone for your wedding.  And obviously, your wedding is going to be *fabulous*.


----------



## Kona*Queen

The green ones!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

It's oh so quiet today, it seems like a perfect time to ramble on about myself!

Thanks to all of you so much for your input on the invitations! It's very helpful and it gives me something to do! The response to the Mickey and the Castle invitations we very tepid, one of my maids (as in groomsmaids) actually told me she would be disappointed if she got the Mickey invite, I told her she was being a bit melodramatic. Oh well, I really loved them all, and I would have been happy with any choice that was made. I would have been thrilled had I received an envelope with a Mickey Mouse invitation, but I think for the general population, they're going to be much more likely to be floored by the folder with the inserts.

Good news! Yesterday I got an email from our Wedding Planner telling us they had received our contract and were processing our deposit, that means we are super seriously totally official    

This week since we knew our contract was on the way we also sent off deposits to the photographer and the photobooth people, so they are all locked in! I'm really excited, things are coming together very nicely, soon I will rule the world and you all all bow to me!!

Ignore that last part. Anyway, I think we have finally decided on a band and I am going to work on locking them in this week, and that will mean the only big item to take care of will be the flowers and decoration.

Speaking of which, I'm a little peeved about that. We met with a florist a month ago, and I am still waiting for an initial quote from him, after I've already gotten two initial quotes from other florists almost instantaneously. I called this guy because I've seen his work and I like it (and we went out, a long time ago, and it was never really serious) and nothing, so I'm not really feeling inspired with a lot of confidence. 

Well now that we are going to get an event planner I am going to set some time to talk to Disney Floral, but I think it will be pricier than it would be to go with an outside company. I am trying not to spend a whole lot of money on the floral, as it's not really a priority for either one of us, and that money would be much more well spent on our awesome honeymoon!

So I didn't even tell you guys about our kick-butt honeymoon! We have decided to go on a 20 day Mediterannean cruise, it's going to be a blast, and it will be a trip both of us will love.

Also we are probably going to make our own program fans, they look like this (I borrowed the pic from one of the ladies on the wedding boards).









So between making these, and making the invitations, I should have enough to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Kinglouie, I bow to you now.

Great plans.  Great honeymoon!  

The whole floral thing can get out of hand.  I watch some of those wedding shows and I can't believe what people will spend on flowers.  What happens to them after the wedding and reception?  

You do what you see as best for you and your sweetie.  I know it gonna be fantastic.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I am so excited because yesterday we got our real life marriage certificate, none of those fake certificates for us!






Well, we're official and legal! It reminds me of a story I read when this whole gay marriage thing started. Is some county in California I cannot recall this gay couple would go in and apply for a marriage license every year. Every year the clerk would have to turn them away, so instead she started issuing a special "Certificate of Inequality" so that they wouldn't have to walk away empty handed. Well this year she took back the certificate she gave them last year, tore it up, and issued a marriage license.

Tonight we are also attending a glbt wedding expo! How fun! I'm totally excited, even though we have a lot of things set up. We don't have a florist yet, and I am still considering video.

Today I also got the contract for our band. Mike is not big on DJ's, and I could go either way, though I think it's really exciting to have live entertainment. Everything is coming together nicely.


----------



## rosiep

That's wonderful! Absolutely wonderful. I wish you all the love and happiness a strong marriage has to offer.

Congratulations again! I'm so happy for you....


----------



## GurGie

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I am so excited because yesterday we got our real life marriage certificate, none of those fake certificates for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we're official and legal!



Congratulations! I hope you have much happiness in your life together.

I have to tell you that seeing this document just took my breath away. Perhaps some day DP and I will see our own names on one.


----------



## julsmom

Super congratulations!!!!

(And I love the program fans!!)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

GurGie said:


> I have to tell you that seeing this document just took my breath away. Perhaps some day DP and I will see our own names on one.



Isn't that silly? It's a piece of paper and I felt the same way.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Isn't that silly? It's a piece of paper and I felt the same way.



You're such a big softie....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> You're such a big softie....




I'm like Wally before the weight of the world crushed his soul


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm like Wally before the weight of the world crushed his soul



Wally was born without a soul...Didn't you see Rosemary's Baby???


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm like Wally before the weight of the world crushed his soul



See, it's unexpected funny lines like this that make me spit Diet Dr Pepper on my monitor!   

Off to find some paper towels . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> See, it's unexpected funny lines like this that make me spit Diet *Dr Pepper *on my monitor!
> 
> Off to find some paper towels . . .



Is he back in town??


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Is he back in town??



It would appear so....

too bad you dimmed the siggie, I liked it when it wasn't giving me a seizure.


----------



## wallyb

Would someone kindly pull the knife out 
of my back MY FRIENDS put there!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Would someone kindly pull the knife out
> of my back MY FRIENDS put there!



You found my favorite knife, thanks Wally  

Of great, now it needs to be washed


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Would someone kindly pull the knife out
> of my back MY FRIENDS put there!



Better than this fork I was going to put up your bum.


----------



## wallyb

Why don't you wash it off in
THE POOL!


----------



## rosiep

Here we go again...Just remember Wally..now that you're full of holes you'll sink like a stone. Better make sure you stand far far away


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Here we go again...Just remember Wally..now that you're full of holes you'll sink like a stone. Better make sure you stand far far away



What part of this are you not getting Chacha-
Louie's in the pool - he's the one afraid of water-
I swim like a fish.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I drink like a fish.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

And I just noticed I am only 10 months away from the wedding today, yay!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Congrats!  Hopefully, you can keep your man happy, your ducks in a row, your sense of humor, and your sanity all the way to the end.   

No Bridzilla for you!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> What part of this are you not getting Chacha-
> Louie's in the pool - he's the one afraid of water-
> I swim like a fish.



Knifed and forked..even a fish will float.
I'm just sayin.....I'd stay away from the water if I were you..


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Last night we attended a same sex wedding expo and had a really good time. It's good to know that there's people out there vying for our gay wedding dollars  

Speaking of wedding dollars, I don't know if you all knew this, but apparently by sticking the word "wedding" in front of something you get to raise the price 20%. 

example:
Paper Clips = $1.00
Wedding Paper Clips = $1.20

No lie. Well one of the things we like most while we were there was this version of the Mad Hatter Cake. It looks a little more whimsical than the Disney version. We liked the topper effect, the colors, and the sharper edges. It gives a more distinguished look. So now our question is pink center layer, or blue center layer. Lets take a poll!

America, you decide.


----------



## wallyb

Blue - turquoise

Pink shade is too pastel for the rest of the color -
not balanced chroma wise.

Now if they could make that pink an bit more high key?...


----------



## turkygurl

I like the blue one.  It's more balanced with the rest of the colors on the cake.


----------



## rosiep

I like the blue too..but I'll say pink just to disagree with Mr. Wally.


Speaking as someone who loves to bake...does this cake taste good? It looks like an awful lot of fondant and sometimes I find that to be cloyingly sweet.


----------



## mickeyfan1

I like the overall effect of the blue, because the pink is too pastel.

About the fondant....................if you are doing a big catered wedding, a lot of times the happy couple will do the ceremonial slicing and feeding, then the caterer will take the cake into the kitchen and slice and plate.  Often times they will peel off the fondant before slicing and serving so no one gets any of it. If they do leave it, most people won't eat more than a taste, it's not icing for sure. 

I like being involved in this happiest of occasions, thanks Louie.


----------



## rosiep

mickeyfan1 said:


> I like the overall effect of the blue, because the pink is too pastel.
> 
> About the fondant....................if you are doing a big catered wedding, a lot of times the happy couple will do the ceremonial slicing and feeding, then the caterer will take the cake into the kitchen and slice and plate.  Often times they will peel off the fondant before slicing and serving so no one gets any of it. If they do leave it, most people won't eat more than a taste, it's not icing for sure.
> 
> I like being involved in this happiest of occasions, thanks Louie.



I didn't know this..thanks!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I like the blue too..but I'll say pink just to disagree with Mr. Wally.
> 
> 
> Speaking as someone who loves to bake...does this cake taste good? It looks like an awful lot of fondant and sometimes I find that to be cloyingly sweet.



Everyone goes on about how delicious Disney cakes are. They are fondant, but they have butter cream icing underneath and I think at request Disney will remove the fondant before they serve it. I'm not terribly fond of cloyingly sweet either, in fact most frosting is too sweet for my tastes, when I bake I use more of a whipped topping.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I find that to be cloyingly sweet.



Odd.  
Sometimes I feel the same about you.
Coincidence - I think not.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Everyone goes on about how delicious Disney cakes are. They are fondant, but they have butter cream icing underneath and I think at request Disney will remove the fondant before they serve it. I'm not terribly fond of cloyingly sweet either, in fact most frosting is too sweet for my tastes, when I bake I* use more of a whipped topping*.



Do you wear leather when you do that???


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Odd.
> Sometimes I feel the same about you.
> Coincidence - I think not.



Jealousy looks so poor on you....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Blue - turquoise
> 
> Pink shade is too pastel for the rest of the color -
> not balanced chroma wise.
> 
> Now if they could make that pink an bit more high key?...





turkygurl said:


> I like the blue one.  It's more balanced with the rest of the colors on the cake.





rosiep said:


> I like the blue too..but I'll say pink just to disagree with Mr. Wally.





mickeyfan1 said:


> I like the overall effect of the blue, because the pink is too pastel.
> 
> About the fondant....................if you are doing a big catered wedding, a lot of times the happy couple will do the ceremonial slicing and feeding, then the caterer will take the cake into the kitchen and slice and plate.  Often times they will peel off the fondant before slicing and serving so no one gets any of it. If they do leave it, most people won't eat more than a taste, it's not icing for sure.
> 
> I like being involved in this happiest of occasions, thanks Louie.



Looks like the blue has it. I like it better myself. Thanks to you Mickeyfan and everyone else. This way we keep things a surprise from our guests, I want them to be wowoed when they see what we've done.



rosiep said:


> Do you wear leather when you do that???


 
Yes! In fact I'm wearing leather underwear now and I wish I wasn't because its a little warm here and it makes my buns sweat.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes! In fact I'm wearing leather underwear now and I wish I wasn't because its a little warm here and it makes my buns sweat.



Sweat buns....ah yes, I saw those in the bakery window..


----------



## turkygurl

> This way we keep things a surprise from our guests, I want them to be wowoed when they see what we've done.



Wait a minute.... *Wally*, do you think this means that we're not invited???  I knew we didn't have a chance with the _other_ wedding, but I didn't know we weren't invited to this one either.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> Wait a minute.... *Wally*, do you think this means that we're not invited???  I knew we didn't have a chance with the _other_ wedding, but I didn't know we weren't invited to this one either.



I fear Doll - we've made some master list somewhere -
pity really "we're fun at parties" as they say


----------



## turkygurl

What good is a party without the Blonde Bombshells?  We ought to have a party and not invite them to see how they feel!  Our party would have tons of booze, dancing (including the chicken dance which was absent at my own wedding), and lots of fun.


----------



## rosiep

turkygurl said:


> What good is a party without the Blonde Bombshells?  We ought to have a party and not invite them to see how they feel!  Our party would have tons of booze, dancing (including the chicken dance which was absent at my own wedding), and lots of fun.




Can I come too? I'm not Blond but I'll do the chicken dance....Clothing on or off...your choice....


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> What good is a party without the Blonde Bombshells?  We ought to have a party and not invite them to see how they feel!  Our party would have tons of booze, dancing (including the chicken dance which was absent at my own wedding), and lots of fun.



Brides get nutz when they fear they'll be upstaged.
They're all me me me!
Go figure?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Ok ok, you guys are all invited. My wedding is in two months at the Adventurers Club on Pleasure Island, with reception to follow at the Atlantic Dance Hall.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ok ok, you guys are all invited. My wedding is in two months at the Adventurers Club on Pleasure Island, with reception to follow at the Atlantic Dance Hall.



Oooh  
Oh my!  
You just want to die ... right?
The Corpse Bride.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ok ok, you guys are all invited. My wedding is in two months at the Adventurers Club on Pleasure Island, with reception to follow at the Atlantic Dance Hall.



Oh Boy! I'm going out right now to buy that push up bra!!! (ya know...tart myself up a bit; after all it's a special occasion.)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Oh Boy! I'm going out right now to buy that push up bra!!! (ya know...tart myself up a bit; after all it's a special occasion.)



And when you get to the wedding say hi to *Rob*-
he's giving us Rob's wedding info - brainiac!


----------



## rosiep

Sarcasm upon sarcasm upon sarcasm...yeeesh!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ok ok, you guys are all invited. My wedding is in two months at the Adventurers Club on Pleasure Island, with reception to follow at the Atlantic Dance Hall.



Okay, THIS made me laugh. 

Because you're a funny little man, I'll kill you last.


----------



## IndyBride

Hey, I just got back from my planning/tasting session! The cakes are delicious! And, Disney always takes the fundont off before serving. The icing they use is very tasty! It's buttercream but not super sweet. Oh- I can't wait for more of that cake! Your cake is going to look fantastic!!!


----------



## Mama of Indybride

Awww, I was just going to say the same thing, but had to read through the PJ first.

I started reading it a couple of weeks ago, and must have passed out from too marny matinis.

But I have completed it at last, and look foward to the rest!!


----------



## TeresaNJ

Hope you don't mind me posting on this thread.   I would def go with the blue center layer for the cake, it really makes the cake pop with color.  I think the pink is too washed out looking.  Your wedding looks like it is going to be amazing.  Congrats.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

TeresaNJ said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting on this thread.   I would def go with the blue center layer for the cake, it really makes the cake pop with color.  I think the pink is too washed out looking.  Your wedding looks like it is going to be amazing.  Congrats.



Mind? I relish the attention  

Come by join in, thanks for the opinion, I'm leaning towards the blue myself


----------



## mickeyfan1

FWTW, I think the blue also goes very well with the invites.  Because it has the same neony green.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

Hi. I am a first time poster on your planning journal. I actually found your link when you posted on Sungela's journal.  I read through the whole journal and I just wanted to tell you that I LOVE your ideas!!! I think everything is going to be beautiful and I can't wait to see the finished product of your planning in your pictures!!! 

I also wanted to congratulate you on your marriage and your marriage certificate! I can't wait to read more!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

DisneyBrideToni said:


> Hi. I am a first time poster on your planning journal. I actually found your link when you posted on Sungela's journal.  I read through the whole journal and I just wanted to tell you that I LOVE your ideas!!! I think everything is going to be beautiful and I can't wait to see the finished product of your planning in your pictures!!!
> 
> I also wanted to congratulate you on your marriage and your marriage certificate! I can't wait to read more!



Thanks so much! I've actually read through most of your journals, including yours   I am a big time lurker over on the wedding boards, and I have not gotten much work done these last few months because of all of you!


----------



## wallyb

*Good-day lovers of love!
Lets Do some assume planning today!*​


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Thanks so much! I've actually read through most of your journals, including yours   I am a big time lurker over on the wedding boards, and I have not gotten much work done these last few months because of all of you!



LOL sounds like me. I think all I do is read the wedding pj's and tr's. I am surprised I haven't been fired yet but I am so addicted!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

DisneyBrideToni said:


> LOL sounds like me. I think all I do is read the wedding pj's and tr's. I am surprised I haven't been fired yet but I am so addicted!!



Part of me thinks it would be terrible to be fired, but another part thinks I could spend my days making programs, favors, and floral arrangements . . .


----------



## wallyb

*Tomorrow will be another great day!
Great for planning a lifetime of love!*​


----------



## wallyb

*Wednesday Brings Blessings to Your Union!*


----------



## mickeyfan1

Wally, where are you getting the flashback pictures?  I am loving them.  And you!

Kisses!!!!!!


----------



## Princesskeyblade

I just sat down and read through everything!!! I am hooked!

I love everything! The room is gorgeous, the invitations are beautiful (btw... I think it is great that you are making your invites!!!! I love cardmaking myself and I couldn't even immagine it!), the fan programs are amazing, and I love the theme. It is all perfect and I can not wait to hear more about it as everything gets closer! 

And  congratulations on the wedding! How are you enjoying married life?

I remember my friends getting married on the day after gay marrage was made legal here in MA. It was the most moving ceremony I think I have ever attended.


----------



## IndyBride

Just checking in to see what's going on with the planning.  I see nothing. I can only imagine you are busy crafting some fabulous that you will post soon!! Who is your planner and have you already had your Planning session??

BTW- if you and your DF are free the day of my meet and greet you have to come!! It's at the hearthstone lounge between 4-6 on Wed April 22. I'll remind you closer to the date. And, if you must, feel free to drool over my wedding the next day!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

> Just checking in to see what's going on with the planning. I see nothing. I can only imagine you are busy crafting some fabulous that you will post soon!! Who is your planner and have you already had your Planning session??
> 
> BTW- if you and your DF are free the day of my meet and greet you have to come!! It's at the hearthstone lounge between 4-6 on Wed April 22. I'll remind you closer to the date. And, if you must, feel free to drool over my wedding the next day!



Actually not a whole lot going on at this point on the planning front. I feel like I've reached a point where there's not much more to do for a while. I am having my printer friend print out the invitation part of the page for me so we can assemble those soon.

Every day I run home to look in my mailbox and still nothing from Disney.   We sent them our contract and deposit three weeks ago, so just waiting for the next thing from them, whatever that is. I think it will be the packet with our save the date info? If I don't get something by the end of this week I will call them.

I'm way eager to get out the save the dates, and I have all my addresses gathered and ready to go. Hopefully Mike has been picking up on my not to subtle hints to do the same   He recently had a computer issue though, hopefully today he will go to the computer repair place to see what they were able to salvage off his old hard drive.

I would love to come to your meet and greet, but I can't make any promises, just remind me closer to the date  It's the middle of the week and I will be taking nearly a month off the following month for our wedding and honeymoon, though I do have an awful lot of sick days . . .


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Actually not a whole lot going on at this point on the planning front. I feel like I've reached a point where there's not much more to do for a while. I am having my printer friend print out the invitation part of the page for me so we can assemble those soon.
> 
> Every day I run home to look in my mailbox and still nothing from Disney.   We sent them our contract and deposit three weeks ago, so just waiting for the next thing from them, whatever that is. I think it will be the packet with our save the date info? If I don't get something by the end of this week I will call them.
> 
> I'm way eager to get out the save the dates, and I have all my addresses gathered and ready to go. Hopefully Mike has been picking up on my not to subtle hints to do the same   He recently had a computer issue though, hopefully today he will go to the computer repair place to see what they were able to salvage off his old hard drive.
> 
> I would love to come to your meet and greet, but I can't make any promises, just remind me closer to the date  It's the middle of the week and I will be taking nearly a month off the following month for our wedding and honeymoon, though I do have an awful lot of sick days . . .



Aww I came by to see if you had anymore planning going on. I honestly think I am at the point you are at also. I just try to make up stuff to do. I need to give it a rest for about a month although I don't think that will happen. 

I can't wait until you planning starts up again. I am dying to see more so get going with it!!!!! Don't make me wait!!!!


----------



## IndyBride

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Every day I run home to look in my mailbox and still nothing from Disney.   We sent them our contract and deposit three weeks ago, so just waiting for the next thing from them, whatever that is. I think it will be the packet with our save the date info? If I don't get something by the end of this week I will call them.
> 
> .



They are kinda slow aren't they?? It's definatly the whole company! I know many DL brides that wait and wait!!! Did you get your box with the CD and stuff?? I can't remember if that came before or after the contract was sent. I would just call them now. 

Let me know if your guests get hotel info with their STD. Mine didn't but I know other bride's where their guests did and I suppose I'm a bit miffed. Probably because of my puny guest list!   They said they changed their policy but...


----------



## MousekaMaddi

the blue center cake for sure- cool report, looking forward to more 
Congrats and happiness always


----------



## kingLouiethe1

IndyBride said:


> They are kinda slow aren't they?? It's definatly the whole company! I know many DL brides that wait and wait!!! Did you get your box with the CD and stuff?? I can't remember if that came before or after the contract was sent. I would just call them now.
> 
> Let me know if your guests get hotel info with their STD. Mine didn't but I know other bride's where their guests did and I suppose I'm a bit miffed. Probably because of my puny guest list!   They said they changed their policy but...



There's a box with a cd and stuff? I have not received that. I will wait until the end of this week and then I will shoot my coordinator an email. I haven't gotten anything since the contract, no letter saying this is officially your planner or anything. I just got an email from my coordinator letting me know they had received our contract and credit card authorization.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I got this e-mail today! Joy!    

Hello Michael and Luis,

Best Wishes on your upcoming Wedding!  We are forwarding you the guest list template for you to use; please forward it to Kelly upon completion.

Your planning kit is going out in today's mail via UPS so please look for it to arrive very soon.  If you have any questions please let me know.


Thank you,
Michelle


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I got this e-mail today! Joy!
> 
> Hello Michael and Luis,
> 
> Best Wishes on your upcoming Wedding!  We are forwarding you the guest list template for you to use; please forward it to Kelly upon completion.
> 
> Your planning kit is going out in today's mail via UPS so please look for it to arrive very soon.  If you have any questions please let me know.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Michelle




Very cool!  It's getting exciting now, isn't it?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Very cool!  It's getting exciting now, isn't it?



Totally. And you're only six weeks out, wow. I won't be getting very much sleep when I get there probably.


----------



## IndyBride

kingLouiethe1 said:


> There's a box with a cd and stuff? I have not received that. I will wait until the end of this week and then I will shoot my coordinator an email. I haven't gotten anything since the contract, no letter saying this is officially your planner or anything. I just got an email from my coordinator letting me know they had received our contract and credit card authorization.



I didn't get notification who our planner was either. My planner just casually mentioned it one e-mail. How exciting for the ball to be rolling!!!   It goes so fast! I can't believe how fast it goes sometimes!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Well I received my planning packet yesterday. It had a packet to fill out with some questions about what we want for our wedding, some sample menus we had already received, a sample save the date letter, a whole lot of fliers from vendors, and a few Disney freebies! 

It's funny how excited I am to receive a few items of Disney swag! For a moment you think, "Awesome! Free Stuff!" And then you remember how much money you are giving them  


So I got these pens which I love, and one side of me likes having the pair cuz they're really cute, and part of me thinks they should have sent two groom pens. Well I guess I could always take the veil off the white one and move the bow down to the bottom, and then I'd have a white groom and a black groom. Maybe I want to wear a white tux? I'm tall enough where I wouldn't look like tattoo from Fantasy Island.







And we also got this pin. Which they only sent one of. What if we were both pin collectors? Granted neither of us have pin collections, but my friend did give me a mad hatter pin for my birthday, and now I have this one, so I might be on my way to becoming a pin collecting geek . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

We DID get two groom pens with our contract!

It must be cuz we're so much more butch than you are, Louie.   


And we didn't get the pin, but we did get luggage tags.


----------



## wallyb

*So giddy I could giggle.*




 *Love your life!*


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> It must be cuz we're so much more butch than you are, Louie.




So I should have used my black purse instead of the pink


----------



## IndyBride

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's funny how excited I am to receive a few items of Disney swag! For a moment you think, "Awesome! Free Stuff!" And then you remember how much money you are giving them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing too!!! I was yes! FREE PENS!! Then I dropped my pen and it broke!   I still have it in my bathroom to look at as I get ready though. I was excited about the pin though. I don't trade but DF and I always get one for each other on our trips to DL. We don't go as often as you so we only have like 5 each.


----------



## wallyb

*Welcome to the special magic Zone!*




*Happiness love and magic abound here!*​


----------



## Mama of Indybride

Congratulations on your packet!

I remember how excited we all were to play bride and groom with Val and Dan's pens until we broke one.   

And to be actually able to see all the foods available, we spent days staring at all of the yummy menu choices!

I can't wait to see what you choose for your menu!


----------



## MousekaMaddi

adorable pens.  
I do think u should wear white, Im a wedding photog and often do same sex unions and the black white couple pix are lovely!!! Looking forward to hearing more plans...........!


----------



## safetymom

Congratulations to both of you.  Your wedding will be beautiful.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

Alright I have been reading the things I have missed in your PJ and I have to say that I am jealous. When I got my package I got crap! I didn't get any pens or pins. I should have got married in Disneyland.  

They are really cute though!!! Happy you got your planner! Now you can really get to planning!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Ha, well, I know I have not posted any updates in a while, but there's not a lot going on right now.

frankly I've been loving my blog because I feel like I can just go off on as many tangents and keep more like a diary.

We are actually looking at possibly having a videographer. And I know a lot of people say they are cheesy and boring, and for the most part they are, but I've really been into the 8mm videos I have seen. The only problem is that the company I really like is muy pricey  

If I had children I could sell a  Mexican baby to Angelina Jolie.


----------



## IndyBride

kingLouiethe1 said:


> If I had children I could sell a  Mexican baby to Angelina Jolie.



I think she's pretty much only interested in children from third world countries. Not a baby that will be dressed fabulously with a brightly colored nursery!


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

I just read your blog and I have to say that I am loving the purple idea!  I think purple with the green would be fabulous!  I love the flowers that were in the pictures. Very sophisticated.  I can't wait to hear what happened with your floral meeting. You must post details!!!  Remember, purple is the color of royalty which is why its my favorite color!   You wouldn't know that though from looking at my PJ but purple didn't go with the decor of the Attic so I had to compromise to acheive my shabby chic theme.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hey, I remembered I have a planning journal! I have not been doing much in the planning department lately. I met with two florists, and I think I have chose one.

But our save the dates did go out last week, and for that I am super excited. Yesterday was exactly six months from the wedding day, today is six months minus one day, suddenly this is all feeling more real, and I'm ready to get excited, or at least I will be in January.

That's when we plan to go in for our planning session, and where I am expecting to be fed cake.

Here's the save the dates sent out by Disney, nothing fancy, but it does the trick


----------



## mjrseb

I love all your plans... enjoyed reading about it. Also Congrats!!!


----------



## wallyb

Louie?
Wherefore art thou?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I be here, I be here! I have been so busy at work these last few weeks, and now I am getting a chance to slow down, and this wedding is less than five months away now, amd it's time to get on the ball   

So I'll let you all know when things start to happen! I found this picture of a get-up I wouldn't mind wearing on one of the wedding threads, cheesy?


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I be here, I be here! I have been so busy at work these last few weeks, and now I am getting a chance to slow down, and this wedding is less than five months away now, amd it's time to get on the ball
> 
> So I'll let you all know when things start to happen! I found this picture of a get-up I wouldn't mind wearing on one of the wedding threads, cheesy?



Full morning coat!
Nice  

And your thong too right?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Full morning coat!
> Nice
> 
> And your thong too right?



That's for the afterparty.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That's for the afterparty.



A nice animal print perhaps?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Why don't you pm me some pictures of some of your options and I can make a more informed decision.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Why don't you pm me some pictures of some of your options and I can make a more informed decision.



PM?!?!?!?

Heck no! 

Post them here, and we'll VOTE!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> PM?!?!?!?
> 
> Heck no!
> 
> Post them here, and we'll VOTE!



See my tag where I'm on the list....?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> See my tag where I'm on the list....?



Yeah?

So?

That's never stopped you before.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah?
> 
> So?
> 
> That's never stopped you before.



They're watching me Man!
Always watching!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> They're watching me Man!
> Always watching!





Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're not out to get you.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're not out to get you.



"The calls are coming from INSIDE the house!"


----------



## Philadisney

Hi I just found your planning journal and read it all.  I LOVE the idea of a Mad Tea Party wedding! The cake is phenomenal (I know I'm late on this, but I voted blue!).  I've never read about a Disneyland wedding so I can't wait to read all about yours!
The outfit you picked out is great too - but will one of you be wearing The Hat?


----------



## rpmdfw

Okay, I'm passing the torch!

Please join us for kingLouiethe1's Virtual Shower!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Well we had our planning session with Disney on Friday last week and everything went really well. It was nothing too exciting, we pretty much sat around and talked about wedding plans.

We are considering changing to a plated meal because frankly, it's cheaper, and at this point we are looking to cut costs where we can, because I don't know if anyone noticed, but the economy kind of sucks. It's not a real great time to be in business for yourself, which half of our happy couple is. We're also going to bring in our wine and pay the corkage fee, which will save us a bit of money as well.

We have scheduled a food tasting for March 3rd to taste our plated menu choice, and if we don't like it, we'll just go back to our original buffet plan. Also we will get to try some cake choices at this time. I think I'm going to love lemon pound cake with cream cheese filling and fresh raspberries.

In addition we met with our soon to be confirmed florist at Disneyland because he wanted to check out the space. It looks like we are going to two types of centerpieces, one of which will be a variation of this, only using bright lanterns of differing shapes and sizes:






And a second which will be low and will be in a box he will build himself to mirror the shape and colors of our cake:






(I know some of these pictures are repeats, but I find it so annoying to have to go back through people's journals sometimes to find a picture)

Also, rather than hang lanterns all over the room, we are going to do a bunch of them in the center, that along with the tall centerpieces around the room should make for a visually interesting presentation.






Also, we've received the dresses for the women in our party, which there will be three of. Trying to be as sensible as possible, we bought them from jcrew when they were on sale, and we all agreed it was definitely a dress they could all wear again. We will exchange the sash for something bright to liven it a little, and they will be carrying brightly colored floral creations of some sort.






Finally we move on the question of chair covers.

This is the room without:






And Lurkyloo posted this photo of the room with:






Those dark blue chairs really stand out in the room without the covers, and not in a good way I think, but covers through Disney would set us back $8 ++ per chair. We can get them closer to $4 through an outside vendor, but it still seems like a lot of dough to me. The florist says he would do the chair covers just for the neutrality. I guess in the grand scheme of things it's not that much more money, but oy!


----------



## rpmdfw

Wow!

How fun!  

Did you enjoy the planning session?  I thought it was so much fun.

I'm getting excited for you!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Wow!
> 
> How fun!
> 
> Did you enjoy the planning session?  I thought it was so much fun.
> 
> I'm getting excited for you!



Well, not much happened other than going through our planning pages. We did get to meet Kelly our planner for the first time and she seemed very nice.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

So I've got the final final invitation made! I have all the pieces I need, I just have to go to Kinko's to get the actual invitation part printed and cut part printed out. I've already printed out all the inserts, and cut the backing for them. I went to Michael's last night and bought three paper punches, a large daisy, a small daisy, and little Mickey to make the embellishment for the front. I am pleased with the final result. Now I just have to con my friends into helping me assemble 60 of them.











One of my favorite things is the RSVP insert






Also we've decided to go with Bobbe Vagel as our florist. http://www.bvfloralconcepts.com 

His work is awesome, and he's such a nice guy.


----------



## rpmdfw

Those look AMAZING!

Great job!


----------



## wallyb

Wow look so Cool!  

What should I wear?
I'm thinking Fuschia and Puce - something foppish.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Wow look so Cool!
> 
> What should I wear?
> I'm thinking Fuschia and Puce - something foppish.



You want something foppish?

Here are some suggestions for you!













I imagine you'd look fetching in any of the above.  

And definitely go with the Puce over the Fushia!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

For Wally I would have to go with the middle outfit, I think it would be most fetching.

I don't think the pants in the top outfit would be flattering on anyone.

Thanks for the kind words, I'm on a roll this week!


----------



## wallyb

yes - mais naturellement!
The middle outfit is best.
Love the dangling gold fob!
Underscores the goods! 

But Rob it's Fuschia *and* Puce together.
And I'm thinking an oversized floral print for the jacket 
instead of the zebra.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> yes - mais naturellement!
> The middle outfit is best.
> Love the dangling gold fob!
> Underscores the goods!
> 
> But Rob it's Fuschia *and* Puce together.
> And I'm thinking an oversized floral print for the jacket
> instead of the zebra.



I really like the zebra print. One of our party games was going to be Wally in the lion cage


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I really like the zebra print. One of our party games was going to be Wally in the lion cage



Think I can get it at Fred Segal


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Think I can get it at Fred Segal



Read the tag, I wouldn't know


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Read the tag, I wouldn't know



I'll sneak you in - under my coat.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Must....

Not....

Get.... 

Points ....


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

So, the event draws near.  How are the plans coming along?


----------



## rpmdfw

So . . . any updates?  

Any fun decisions?  Didn't you mention that you'd selected a menu?

Whatcha serving?

It's getting close, I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Rob thanks for bumping this up I hadn't seen it yet.  
Luis--I love your designs and choices--especially the invites and the cake (definately the turquois center layer) Also, I cried when I read about your "legal" wedding--I am glad you got it when you did and sorry California voted so terribly in November  Some friends of ours got married at our house in New Hampshire on New Years--just after midnight when the law allowing Civil Unions took effect--a little over a year ago.  They very much lacked in your style, but it was still a great party.  

I scanned through quickly so maybe I missed it: in the thread on your upcomming ride Rob says the ride is on your honeymoon--however in the start of this thread you were taking a med cruise (presumably DCL?).  So how did one change into the other or are they both happening or what


----------



## IndyBride

Hey the invites look really great! The centerpieces sound awesome!!! I can't believe you are so close! Can't wait to hear how the food tasting went! That was fun!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Yes, I know, I have been bad with the updates, but let me say now that the wedding is drawing closer and the brunt of my crazy work-related stress is behind me, I'm feeling pretty good about where we are at with the wedding. I think working with Disney makes the whole thing a lot less stressful.

Right now we are working on getting the ceremony music nailed down. We decided on "When I'm 64" for the recessional, which will be played by a piano and a flute, so that pretty much makes me way happy and I don't care about any of the other music in the ceremony.

We got our second wedding gift in the mail this week!






It's am All-Clad stainless steel cooker with two steamer inserts. Alls I know is it means someone gonna be cooking me dinner.

I have also completed making gifts for the peeps on my side of the party. I made two of them small 8x8 scrapbooks that they just have to stick pictures on and voila, done. I made my sister a large 12x12, I will post pix of that later.





















Now before you all go and get too impresses, I used semi-made kits for those two. My sisters I mad from scratch though. I don't think I would have had the time or sanity to make three from scratch.

More details as the date quickly approaches!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Wedding rings have been checked off the list! Yay! We are 12 days away from our big party and all that's left to take care of is details!

In the next 12 days I have to make place cards, and make our mickey mouse head program fans, and I think that takes care of the big stuff.

We went ring shopping on my lunch break in the Downtown Los Angeles jewelry district, went to a jeweler that was highly rated on yelp for their prices and good customer service. We felt like we were really well taken care of, and when we walked in and told the guy we were looking for wedding rings he didn't even bat an eye, also he also knocked a little bit off the price for us, so hooray!











Mine is the one with the sparkles, cuz I like shiny things. I'm very much like a magpie in that sense.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh gosh. The rings are beautiful. I like the sparkly one best, but I like shiny things too.  The other is very nice though!

NICE gifts! Much more special because you made them yourself.  (Regardless of kit, or not kit). 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## rosiep

Oooooh.....Pretty! I like shiny things too.

I like using "When I'm Sixty-Four"...still it's hard to swallow that Mr McCartney passed 64 ages ago....


----------



## Sphyrna

Nice rings!!  I'm not sure which one I'd go with.  So I guess I'd take both!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Sometimes wedding planning can be stressful.

and sometimes we can fixate on finding the perfect first dance song.

and sometimes when we get stressed we get hypersensitive.

and sometimes a comment is taken out of context and our feelings get hurt.

and sometimes we mope around for the entire next day even though we should know better.

and sometimes your husband-to-be sends you flowers to cheer you up and say he's sorry.

and sometimes those flowers show up a day late which sort of defeated the purpose of cheering you up because you felt better already.

but then you remember why you wanted to marry this guy in the first place.

because he's the type of guy that sends you flowers 12 days before your wedding to cheer you up and say he's sorry even though there was plenty of blame to go around and the whole thing wasn't that big a deal anyway.


----------



## Saxton

He's a keeper!  And tell him he better keep up with the flowers _after _the wedding!


----------



## rpmdfw

The rings are awesome!

Don't stress too much.  Just go with the flow and enjoy it.

I'm so excited for you!  

Can't wait to hear all the details and see the pictures.

I hope you have as much fun at your wedding as we did at ours!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Oooooh.....Pretty! I like shiny things too.
> 
> I like using "When I'm Sixty-Four"...still it's hard to swallow that Mr McCartney passed 64 ages ago....



I think it's hard to swallow that my least favorite Beatle is the only one left touring. Maybe ringo will surprise us and visit before he croaks.



Saxton said:


> He's a keeper!  And tell him he better keep up with the flowers _after _the wedding!



Keeper for sure. Anyone that thinks they can spend the rest of their lives with me has to be. Although I do question his sanity . . .



rpmdfw said:


> The rings are awesome!
> 
> Don't stress too much.  Just go with the flow and enjoy it.
> 
> I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Can't wait to hear all the details and see the pictures.
> 
> I hope you have as much fun at your wedding as we did at ours!




I'm actually not very big on the stress right now. The excitement is definitely there, and I've been on the phone an awful lot with friends telling them how excited I am to be seeing them all together in such a short time. I don't think I will ever have them all together in one room like that again, except for maybe my funeral, and even then there will be the ones that check-out before me


----------



## Swmhc

Wow ! Everything looks fab !   I am usually on the Wedding Board, but hop around from time to time.  I am so glad I found your TR.  Love the colors, the lanterns, cake and the invites...AWESOME!  I didn't have nearly that much energy.  I wish I would have.

I can't wait to see all the pictures !  I am so glad you got the wedding in while you could.   As you may be aware, SSM's are currently legal in Iowa, but there are plenty of over-zealous idiots trying to get it overturned.  

So, come one, come all.......I welcome you !


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Swmhc said:


> Wow ! Everything looks fab !   I am usually on the Wedding Board, but hop around from time to time.  I am so glad I found your TR.  Love the colors, the lanterns, cake and the invites...AWESOME!  I didn't have nearly that much energy.  I wish I would have.
> 
> I can't wait to see all the pictures !  I am so glad you got the wedding in while you could.   As you may be aware, SSM's are currently legal in Iowa, but there are plenty of over-zealous idiots trying to get it overturned.
> 
> So, come one, come all.......I welcome you !



Thanks for the kind words Shelli, I'm definitely down to the wire and am way excited. Iowa kind of caught me off guard there, good for you guys. This world is changing and it looks like we may live to see the day


----------



## NHdisneylover

The rings are great, especially yours (another fan of shiny things here) and I LOVE using When I'm 64 for the recessional
Your story about the argument and the flowers is very sweet--you have a good man there.  
Have aw onder***l time here in 10 days and I (and many more I am sure) will be anxiously awaiting reading all about it and seeing photos after the fact when you have time to post.


----------



## MsLeFever

I just found this thread today and want to wish you a GLORIOUS wedding and, even more importantly, a marriage filled with love, serenity and fun!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

By the Way . . . .


 I'm Getting Married in 10 DAYS 

and I promise I'll stop being so self-involved after the wedding.

ok, I'll be less self-involved.

a little.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> By the Way . . . .
> 
> 
> I'm Getting Married in 10 DAYS
> 
> and I promise I'll stop being so self-involved after the wedding.
> 
> ok, I'll be less self-involved.
> 
> a little.



I don't care if you're self involved or not!  I'm going to want to hear details and see pictures!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm Getting Married in 10 DAYS



YAY!  Congrats, congrats! 

Best of everything to you both


----------



## wallyb

So Great!​


----------



## rpmdfw

Congratulations to the grooms!


Hope your day is magical!


----------



## rpmdfw

So, you're back from the honeymoon, right?

When does the trip report start?

We're dying to hear all the details!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> So, you're back from the honeymoon, right?
> 
> When does the trip report start?
> 
> We're dying to hear all the details!



I'll put up some honeymoon pix maybe this weekend, and as soon as I get the pro wedding photos I'll share!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll put up some honeymoon pix maybe this weekend, and as soon as I get the pro wedding photos I'll share!



And the detailed trip report?   When will that start?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> And the detailed trip report?   When will that start?



Sorry babe, there is no way I am going to be as thorough as you!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Sorry babe, there is no way I am going to be as thorough as you!



So don't be as thourough, but please do post something.

We'd all really enjoy it.

Heck, you never even told us what you were serving!  


We're dying to live vicariously, here!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> So don't be as thourough, but please do post something.
> 
> We'd all really enjoy it.
> 
> Heck, you never even told us what you were serving!
> 
> 
> We're dying to live vicariously, here!



Fine, a teaser.

This was the salad. I don't remember all the fancy stuff that was on the menu, but the red things are sundried cherries.






We served them Lemon Meyer Chicken which was actually quite tasty. It was a breast of chicken served with a glaze, over potatoes and some veggies and stuff.







And all the plates have little Mickey heads around the sides. I asked, you can't buy them anywhere.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Fine, a teaser.



Cool!  Thanks!

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## yasuern

Okay I want more pictures - read the 1st 11 pages then skipped to the last 2 pages - its like being addicted to a soap opera - they build you up for that Wedding day and BAM gotta wait to Monday- I NEED WEDDING PHOTOS.


Thank you

Sue


----------



## kingLouiethe1

yasuern said:


> Okay I want more pictures - read the 1st 11 pages then skipped to the last 2 pages - its like being addicted to a soap opera - they build you up for that Wedding day and BAM gotta wait to Monday- I NEED WEDDING PHOTOS.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sue



I want wedding photos too! I'm waiting for my pro photos to come in, I'm on pins and needles waiting! Our photographer is so great though, and I knew off the bat it was going to take a while, since she does something not very many people do anymore, she shoots film 

I love film. I would shoot film at work if I could, but most of the things I do these days everyone wants instant turnaround on. I figure I can wait a little while for awesome photos.

In the meantime, I'll show you some photobooth pictures since I just received them on Friday. It's something to tide me over.

The photobooth was such an awesome idea. Everyone had so much fun, and I love the scrapbook we received. It's like a guestbook but way more interesting to look at.

How much fun did everyone have?






The woman in the black and beige jacket is my mommy! She never smiles in pictures! She smiled the entire day of our wedding, we've never seen her look so radiant and happy in pictures before.






These are of my and my sis and my adorable niece. She was the "Best Maid" a term we coined for the wedding. She's the best sister a guy could ask for, and she was instrumental in getting my mom to accept that I was gay and that I was in love with this guy, and that we were in it for the long haul, and that she might as well get used to it. Well my mom has come a very long way in a few short years.






These are my four new brothers with my groom. They're great guys, well 75% of them are.






And that's us at the end of the reception. We got the last shots in the photobooth.


----------



## rpmdfw

LOVE the photobooth idea!


And the pictures are awesome!  (I peeked at some on your facebook page too)

What a great way to remember everyone who was there.

You and Michael look so happy.  That makes me smile.

And I love how you carried over the detail from you invitations to the bottom of the photobooth pix.  Very nicely done!


----------



## rosiep

Loved it!! The food looks so good and the dishes adorable!

The photobooth idea has got to be the best one I've seen.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Luis!  The photobooth pics look great!  It looks like everyone had such a great time!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And that's us at the end of the reception. We got the last shots in the photobooth.



_Ah, L'Amour!_


----------



## Sphyrna

WoW, the photobooth idea is so great!!  Awesome pictures!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Thanks everyone! It really was an amazing prop. There was not a moment when the booth was not in use!

And I can't believe I forgot I forgot these two, I'm sure you all will appreciate how cool this is!






In between pictures they made a big fuss about shuffling around in there, it was very funny to listen to it from the outside.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Thanks everyone! It really was an amazing prop. There was not a moment when the booth was not in use!
> 
> And I can't believe I forgot I forgot these two, I'm sure you all will appreciate how cool this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In between pictures they made a big fuss about shuffling around in there, it was very funny to listen to it from the outside.



OMG!

How awesome are the Mickey and Minnie pictures!  

That's too cool!


----------



## OrlandoMike

The photobooth pics are great!

Glad to see Mickey and Minnie had a good time too!  They dont get out much!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> The photobooth pics are great!
> 
> Glad to see Mickey and Minnie had a good time too!  They dont get out much!



The caption on my friends' Facebook pictures was "EWWWWWW, there were mice at the wedding"


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> The caption on my friends' Facebook pictures was "EWWWWWW, there were mice at the wedding"



And I missed it! Rats!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> And I missed it! Rats!!!



Sorry Rosie, you couldn't have come anyway.

The invitation said "CLOTHES MANDATORY!"


----------



## NHdisneylover

oh I love, LOVE, LOVE the photo booth photos  Totally awesome ideaThanks for sharign those.  I am eagerly awaiting more


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I am so excited to share pictures with all you guys, since you've been here through so much of the process. We had an amazing day, and I'll give you as many details as I can remember, and I'll take it slow, since I am posting as I sort through pictures.

*Our Vendors:*

- Our photographers Danielle and Suthi from Skye Blu photography were phenomenal. They were so great to work with, and their work is amazing.

- Our flowers were done by Bobbe Vagell floral designs. Bobbe and his partner Todd run the the business together, and they are amazing as well. We gave him a general idea that we wanted whimsical and fun and bright, and he ran with it. His work totally set the tone for our party, and I can't imagine even trying to come close to that on our own.

- Entertainment was provided by Fifth Ave. Music. The band was great. They kept the party going and were just so amazing and friendly.

So anyway, those are some vendors you can look into if you are having a Disneyland wedding. Disneyland weddings are great because at least for now you can bring in outside vendors to do everything, and you save a whole lot instead of letting Disney do everything. The thing is Disneyland doesn't really have all of these services in-house like Disney World does, so all they do is hire vendors, and then hike up the price for you. We got so much more bang for our buck by using our own vendors.

*The Story*
Well our day started in the Grand Californian hotel. We were supposed to be at the Disneyland hotel, but they lost our reservation for the first night of our stay, doh! Fortunately the Grand Californian is very close by, and they made it up to us, more on that later.

Our ceremony wasn't until 11 so we had time to have breakfast burritos from White Water Snacks, which totally rocked. I don't know how women can go their entire wedding day without eating anything, I was starving all day long, and took every chance I could get to put food in my mouth.

Sometime around 9:30 we walked over to the Disneyland hotel, to the Wonder Tower where our dressing room was.











I was wearing my fancy tuxedo shirt.






And my pink hippo shoes. If it were up to me, I was ready to get married right there.






but since it was a special occasion I guess I could put on a real tuxedo.






This is us checking out the boutonnieres.






Much cooler up close.






One of the cooler things about being two guys getting married is spending the morning together and getting dressed together.






Love this picture for some reason.






We even wore shoes!






Once we were dressed we took a little walk to see how the women were doing. They were getting dressed in the






tower.






I have a wonderful sister, and a beautiful niece.






This is what my niece got to carry with her that day, she was in love with it. We're raising a new Disney addict to carry on the line.






This is my best friend. She killed something with her car the day before the wedding and then asked the hairstylist to put it on her head.






It looks pretty good on there right?










Our friends weren't content to sit out with all the other guests, They had to come in and be all up in our business.






Time to put on the boutonnieres. Does anyone know how to put these darn things on? I haven't worn once since prom.






Our photographer is a pro at all things wedding related.






I'm having a Tim Gunn moment with the creations the florist made for the women. No bride, no bouquets!






Everyone looks good with a little make-up.






I need all the help I can get!






We were on our way here.






I told the florist I didn't really want to spend too much money on the ceremony site since it was already a beautiful garden with roses in bloom. This is what he came up with. I loved the whole thing.






I think we're ready to have a wedding people!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> One of the cooler things about being two guys getting married is spending the morning together and getting dressed together.





It's such a wonderful "close to you" thing, isn't it.

Oh, Luis!  Everything looks so beautiful!  And everyone looks so happy and like they're having fun already.

I'm so happy for you!  

Thanks for sharing!

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## wallyb

*WOW Louie!*
I Love  these photos even more than the last batch!
Your wedding looked so cool.
Love all the color.

What a happy Day! 

Many more to you and yours.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Gorgeous!  


What a beautiful family you have!


----------



## mikelan6

That's really beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Awww, thanks for all the kind words guys! I'm so excited to share more photos with you. As soon as I sort the next section I will post, work is just crazy lately.


----------



## UbIwerks

My partner and I just got engaged at Disneyland and are tossing around the idea of a Fairy Tale Commitment Ceremony. You have no idea how thankful I am I found this forum lol


----------



## rpmdfw

UbIwerks said:


> My partner and I just got engaged at Disneyland and are tossing around the idea of a Fairy Tale Commitment Ceremony. You have no idea how thankful I am I found this forum lol



Welcome UbIwerks!  Having a Disney Fairytale Commitment Ceremony is a lot of fun!  

If you want even more info on all things Disney Weddings related, head over to the Weddings and Honeymoons Forum of the DIS.  They were an invaluable help for planning for us. 

And be sure to tell us all about your plans regardless!  We'd love to hear all about them!


----------



## UbIwerks

Thanks! Will do. 

Its nice that this board seems to have a vocal Gay and Lesbian membership. I like it!


----------



## rpmdfw

UbIwerks said:


> Thanks! Will do.
> 
> Its nice that this board seems to have a vocal Gay and Lesbian membership. I like it!



Vocal?  

You have no idea!

Just TRY and get us to shut up!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

UbIwerks said:


> My partner and I just got engaged at Disneyland and are tossing around the idea of a Fairy Tale Commitment Ceremony. You have no idea how thankful I am I found this forum lol



That is so awesome! If you have any questions by all means ask and I will answer them to the best of my ability. Check out www.mouseweddings.com she has some great info on there and some more pictures of sites. The minimums are a little out of date, but not too much.

I just sorted through ceremony pix so I will try to post them tomorrow.


----------



## UbIwerks

Im mostly curious as to budgetary issues as well as venue issues. I'm thinking GCH hotel for both the ceremony and the reception - The wedding garden (if they re-open it), and a cocktail reception in the courtyard followed by a dinner (where? I'm not in love with the conference rooms they offer and feel it would cost a fortune to decorate them adequately). Sooo much to think about...like how much will this all cost lol


----------



## wallyb

UbIwerks said:


> Im mostly curious as to budgetary issues as well as venue issues. I'm thinking GCH hotel for both the ceremony and the reception - The wedding garden (if they re-open it), and a cocktail reception in the courtyard followed by a dinner (where? I'm not in love with the conference rooms they offer and feel it would cost a fortune to decorate them adequately). Sooo much to think about...like how much will this all cost lol



He wants your cash!




ALL OF IT!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

UbIwerks said:


> Im mostly curious as to budgetary issues as well as venue issues. I'm thinking GCH hotel for both the ceremony and the reception - The wedding garden (if they re-open it), and a cocktail reception in the courtyard followed by a dinner (where? I'm not in love with the conference rooms they offer and feel it would cost a fortune to decorate them adequately). Sooo much to think about...like how much will this all cost lol



Well I have a budget worksheet and some of the things they sent me. As soon as you have 10 posts send me a private message with your e-mail and I can forward those on to you.


----------



## Saxton

Louie - I'm loving the pictures!  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Well then it's about time we moved on to the ceremony! Sorry, I was in Vegas this weekend, so haven't updated lately. I did get to watch the Beatles Cirque du Soleil show, Love, which I loved, because it was wonderful and I love the Beatles. So much so that I got to put one of their songs in the ceremony.

*The Ceremony*





So the piano starts playing "Canon in D" and it seems like this is going to be like any other wedding.

So let's pretend your sitting in the crowd, this is the way you would see us coming in.





My awesome friend Patty loves animals so much she refuses to eat them, and she's going to vet school in the Carribbean. She flew in on Friday and left Sunday night just to make this wedding.





Joey is one of Michael's brothers.





My other awesome friend Annette who's been putting up with me since college.





Another of Mike's brothers.





My sister, who really is the best sister in the world. She played a big part in making my mom come around to her son being gay and also accepting Michael into the family.





Mike's best friend of 20 years. The stories I could tell you about him, oy.





Next thing you know the piano and flute start to play Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue." You can't see us yet here because we haven't come around the corner yet.





Walkind down the aisle you can tell the waterworks are coming.





It feels like it took forever to reach the front.









Plenty of laughter throughout.













We presented roses to our mothers during the ceremony. "Did I ever tell you're my Heo" is being played by the piano. Not a dry eye in the house.





We also passed the rings around the audience and had a ring warming ceremony. We asked everyone to bless them with their positive energy and well wishes.





We made these program fans because we thought it might get a little warm.





And it was a little warm and sunny, but don't you think the big hat and the parasol are a bit too much?





The ring shot.





The view from behind.





My coworkers and friends did the final reading. The apache wedding blessing. They've been married 25 years and one of her kidneys is in her husband. They're still goofy and in love after all these years, even if they occasionally want to strangle each other. I hope to be as lucky as them.





Just like this shot of the girls.





The Crowd.





The Kiss





Cue "When I'm 64" from the Beatles and we make our exit.


----------



## wallyb

Oh Gee - you almost melted my cold heart.
DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Oh Gee - you almost melted my cold heart.
> DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!



I knew there was a soft spot in there.

Way in there. 

Way down deep make a left at the gallbladder and drive for two hours in there, but it's in there.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

UbIwerks said:


> Im mostly curious as to budgetary issues as well as venue issues. I'm thinking GCH hotel for both the ceremony and the reception - The wedding garden (if they re-open it), and a cocktail reception in the courtyard followed by a dinner (where? I'm not in love with the conference rooms they offer and feel it would cost a fortune to decorate them adequately). Sooo much to think about...like how much will this all cost lol



I know what you mean about the wedding garden at the Grand. It looked great from the pix I saw. I also hear you about the rooms in that place. You'd think such a beautiful hotel would have nicer offerings for a party, but the conference rooms were just like plain boxes, I didn't care for them at all. I think the Grand Ballroom is nice, but I haven't been in there and that requires 200 guests minimum I think.

We loved it in the Sleeping Beauty Pavilion. If felt like we were floating in the trees the was the landscaping is done there.

The cost is definitely there, but this is Southern California. We found the cost to be pretty much in line with anywhere else in the area, and cheaper than some. Also the level of service we got from Disney was awesome. We hired as many outside vendors as we could, and our planner Kelly was really cool about working with them and telling them how to get where they needed to be and how to get there.

Definitely think about a lunch or brunch reception as the minimums are lower. Also if you're coming from out of town and a lot of your guests are you can have it on a weekday and those events have a lower overall minimum.


----------



## rpmdfw

Luis,

The pictures of the ceremony are gorgeous!

I got all misty-eyed!

So beautiful, and you're both so in love, and it comes right out of the pictures.

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Luis, 

Everything was so beautiful!  I, too, love that shot of the girls...  The colors were amazing - so gorgeous!


----------



## UbIwerks

Luis, thanks for all the info and the great photos. 

I am holding out judgement on the reception rooms at the GCH until I see them in person, but I think it will take a lot of flowers to make them warm and inviting enough for me. 

As to cost, I actually feel like it will be cheaper for us to have our wedding at Disneyland. Living in San Francisco, everything costs a small fortune.

Do I have 10 posts yet? lol


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Fantastic photos, and congratulations to you both. 

Is it me, or do those trees in the background of fisheye "crowd shot" look like they're making a sort of silhouette of Sleeping Beauty Castle?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hathaway Browne said:


> Fantastic photos, and congratulations to you both.
> 
> Is it me, or do those trees in the background of fisheye "crowd shot" look like they're making a sort of silhouette of Sleeping Beauty Castle?



THey really do, I hadn't noticed before. I wouldn't be surprised if they did that that on purpose knowing Disney!


----------



## insoin

Wow loved it, great photos, and you almost made me tear up a bit.  Ain't you two such a cute couple btw....


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I thought I would share a few of the portraits with you all. I won't bore you with all of them, but I am very pleased with the work our photographer did. I love having such great pictures of us and our friends and families. 





That's us with my family.





And his family.





Mike's mom really wanted a girls, so she kept trying. She ended up with 5 sons. (I think I got the best of the bunch)













The entire wedding party.













My girls rock.





Look at the size of those . . . . . necklaces. I actually got those for them at Macy's and they were perfect. They were the thing that tied all the outfits together. Not bad for $12 a piece.





Our florist's handiwork.













Pink squares, orange triangles, and yellow cicles. It's like an episode of Sesame Street, or a box of Lucky Charms.









She is cute enough to almost make me want to have kids, almost.





Love this picture of us.





Ok, I hate pictures of me, but I love this one.





Down by the waterfalls at the Disneyland Hotel.










the program fans we made.









The ring box I painted because I didn't want a pillow, but then I had to put a pillow inside anyway, ha! It was easier to pass the box around for the ring warming ceremony anyway.





I felt a little bad gathering everyone in the sun for a group picture, but I really wanted one.

Well, that will probably be it for a few day with pictures. I'm currently sorting through the reception and that is going to take me a good long while!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I won't bore you with all of them...




How could you possibly think that was boring?  

They are beautiful and a pleasure to look at!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Down by the waterfalls at the Disneyland Hotel.



Such a handsome couple!

Loving all the pictures!  I'm with Jenn.  How could this possibly be boring?


----------



## SanFranciscan

That was not boring.  I don't know you, but I don't know why you thought that that would be boring.

Pictures are intimate, especially if they are family pictures.  You hear that eating together makes everybody more social.  I think passing around each others' photographs makes everybody more social if the photographs weren't taken for the specific purpose of humiliating the subjects later.  Those pictures were lovely.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> How could you possibly think that was boring?
> 
> They are beautiful and a pleasure to look at!



that was just a sampling. We have a lot that look the same with different people. I love all of them though. I never realized that one of the coolest things about getting married would be having awesome pictures of my friends and family.


----------



## wallyb

I'm a little bored.
Any honeymoon shots?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Here's the last batch of wedding photos for y'all.





Shot of us holding hands as we enter the reception hall. I had refused to peek inside because I wanted to be surprised by what the inside looked like. It looked like this.

































It was amazing. The florist had taken our mad tea party idea and run with it. The colors were bright, the arrangements were whimsical and fun. We had tall centerpieces on half the tables and he made each one a different color and each one was unique and amazing. I think my favorite was the orange puffs on the branches.





Then it was time for the first dance.





This is the moment when the weight of the day finally hit me and I broke into tears in the middle of the first dance.





I married a very silly man.





Danced with my mommy to the Blue Danube Waltz.





Mike danced to Piano Man by Billy Joel.





My niece danced up a storm that day.









Our best man and best maid gave lovely speeches.





They made me tear up a little, but I was already a little emotional to begin with.

Then it was time to cut the cake. Is it wrong to point a knife at your husband after having only been married a few hours?









We had a surprise for our guests before we cut the cake though.





I don't know if she was trying to kiss me or eat my head.





Play nice for the pictures.





But really we were thinking about who would get the rest of the first piece of cake.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Then it was time for dancing with Mickey and Minnie.





Mike cut in and started dancing with Minnie. Mickey and I stayed off to the side. This is Mickey showing Mike my newly acquired wedding ring and getting his woman back.





Then Mickey and Minnie danced with our guests and took pictures. This was possibly the happiest day of my nieces 3 and a half years so far. She got more face time with Mickey than she's ever had before.


















There was much dancing even if it was the middle of the day.













Then the conga line broke out.





The only thing my mom really was insistent we needed was favors. I don't know why, I guess she loves her candies. Since I have heard stories about how demanding some mothers can be when it comes to weddings, and this was all mine asked for. I didn't fight her on it. We just bought tins, filled them with jelly bellies and stuck a flower on them.





This is one of the vocalists for the band. She had an amazing voice. During one of the breaks she came over and congratulated us. She was so happy to be there. It turns out that very day was her five year anniversary with her partner, and if she had to work that day she was glad at least she got to spend it at such a fun gay wedding.. We got married the day after our five year anniversary. She dedicated a special song to us. She definitely helped make our day very special.





My niece trying on my groom hat given to me by one of our friends at the wedding.





Michael holding one of the pages our guests made for us using photos from the photobooth. Instead of a guestbook we have a scrapbook filled with silly pictures and wonderful sentiments. I love to look at it.





At some point during the party I threw a flower from under the glass on the cake table at one of my friends. Somehow that devolved into us getting showered with flowers and flower petals during the last dance. It also meant us not getting back our $250 room cleaning fee. It was pretty funny though, and by the end of the party I was so tired there was no way I was going to pick up all those petals off the floor.

Well that brings us to the end of our magical day, thanks for hanging in there!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> This is the moment when the weight of the day finally hit me and I broke into tears in the middle of the first dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I married a very silly man.



Luis, they're beautiful!!!!!  You both look like you're having a great time, and love each other very much.  I'm very happy for you. I'm getting a bit misty-eyed myself.  


A silly man is a good thing to have.   

Thank you again for sharing your day with us.  

Once again, congratulations!  Best wishes to you both!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> A silly man is a good thing to have.



 

Those are incredible pictures Luis!  Beautiful!


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

I just saw your cake on the wedding boards and followed your PJ link over here. Everything was BEAUTIFUL!!! I love all the bright colors and the floral was amazing. Your cake is also amazing!! 

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## MainStMandy

Ok I just found your PJ and wedding thread...OMG!!! You guys make a wondeful couple and your wedding was just gorgeous!! Everything was just beautiful and I love all the colors! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

DisneyBrideToni said:


> I just saw your cake on the wedding boards and followed your PJ link over here. Everything was BEAUTIFUL!!! I love all the bright colors and the floral was amazing. Your cake is also amazing!!
> 
> Congrats to you both!!



Thanks Toni, I've been silently lurking through lots of your plans too! Was bummed to hear about the rain, but was so happy that you didn't let it bother you and you still had a great wadding.



MainStMandy said:


> Ok I just found your PJ and wedding thread...OMG!!! You guys make a wondeful couple and your wedding was just gorgeous!! Everything was just beautiful and I love all the colors! Congratulations!!!



Thank you so much. The wedding boards were actually really helpful with ideas, and it's nice to pop in over there since everyone is so nice to each other. I read some wedding boards where people were not nice, and I found myself thinking "some poor sucker is marrying you "


----------



## DisneyBride1010

I just read through your PJ and all I can say is THANK YOU! Seriously, Thank you so much for posting everything about your wedding.  I, myself, am planning a RCG/SBP wedding for Oct. 2010 and your PJ has been an invaluable resource for me and my DF.  Your wedding looked absolutely beautiful!  Congratulations!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Luis, I have finally had a chance to look at your beautiful photos. What an incredible couple you two are!

Handsome, of course but the love, and the sense of fun just swirls around you and just flows from the photos.  

What a beautiful day for you, an equally beautiful ceremony and memories that will last forever.

Your little niece is gorgeous! I love the flowers, the colors of course, and the tuxedos you both wore. :yes: The intimate photos of you and your husband are my favorites. The unity that they depict is really what it is all about isn't it?

Thank you so much for sharing  your incredible photos of your day with us. 

And truly, may you both live together in forever growing happiness, forever.


----------



## StitchFan1973

Sorry to be such a late comer to this thread, but I just spent the last hour looking through all the gorgeous pictures and reading your story.  That was just incredible.  I feel almost silly.  I don't know you, but I still got misty-eyed too.  I guess I'm just a hopeless (re: pathetic) romantic.  

Congratulations.  I really enjoyed reading all of your details.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

DisneyBride1010 said:


> I just read through your PJ and all I can say is THANK YOU! Seriously, Thank you so much for posting everything about your wedding.  I, myself, am planning a RCG/SBP wedding for Oct. 2010 and your PJ has been an invaluable resource for me and my DF.  Your wedding looked absolutely beautiful!  Congratulations!!



Your welcome! We loved everything about our wedding, and October is one of my favorite times in these parts. The weather is usually lovely, and the Halloween decorations are up in the parks which I totally love.



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Luis, I have finally had a chance to look at your beautiful photos. What an incredible couple you two are!
> 
> Handsome, of course but the love, and the sense of fun just swirls around you and just flows from the photos.
> 
> What a beautiful day for you, an equally beautiful ceremony and memories that will last forever.
> 
> Your little niece is gorgeous! I love the flowers, the colors of course, and the tuxedos you both wore. :yes: The intimate photos of you and your husband are my favorites. The unity that they depict is really what it is all about isn't it?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing  your incredible photos of your day with us.
> 
> And truly, may you both live together in forever growing happiness, forever.



Thank you, you make me blush 



StitchFan1973 said:


> Sorry to be such a late comer to this thread, but I just spent the last hour looking through all the gorgeous pictures and reading your story.  That was just incredible.  I feel almost silly.  I don't know you, but I still got misty-eyed too.  I guess I'm just a hopeless (re: pathetic) romantic.
> 
> Congratulations.  I really enjoyed reading all of your details.



I do the same thing looking through other people's wedding photos. I'm just a big softie in general. I spent Saturday night catching up on Grey's Anatomy  since the end of last season, I cried the whole time.


----------



## soulmates

Just finished looking and Luis, really, I'm here in the office, tears streaming down my face...I'm so happy for you both. It is so obvious how inlove you both are and how truly perfect you are, together. Life is amazing, when you spend it with the one for whom you were created to love.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

soulmates said:


> Just finished looking and Luis, really, I'm here in the office, tears streaming down my face...I'm so happy for you both. It is so obvious how inlove you both are and how truly perfect you are, together. Life is amazing, when you spend it with the one for whom you were created to love.



Aww, thanks so much 

But part of me thinks that at least part of the tears are because you've got wedding on the brain


----------



## Gypsybear

Wow, just finished reading and looking at all the pics.....and of course drying the misty eyes (wonder what my co-workers think)...lol

Thank you for sharing your day with us...it looked wonderful, and I'm sure the two of you will have fun planning your Anniversary parties now...  

Hugs!


----------



## rosiep

Luis:

The photos are so beautiful. All kidding aside: I'm so happy for you and the love that you found. It's precious and rare- cherish it always.

-Rosie


----------



## soulmates

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Aww, thanks so much
> 
> But part of me thinks that at least part of the tears are because you've got wedding on the brain



I think you are RIGHT! EVERY time I look at yours and Rob's wedding pictures, I cry. You all are so very blessed.


----------

